# Berlusconi: "Voglio cedere il Milan in mani italiane e sicure".VIDEO



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi: "Voglio cedere il Milan in mani italiane e sicure".VIDEO*

Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:

"Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.

Dopo 30 anni che abbiamo festeggiato a champagne e caviale, potremo sopportare un digiuno che sarà sicuramente passeggero.

*A chi mi dice che devo vendere, rispondo: ci sto provando da un anno. Ma vorrei lasciare il Milan in buone mani. In mani che gli garantissero un futuro da protagonista. E possibilmente, in mani italiane. A questo fine, qualsiasi suggerimento è il benvenuto.*

Un saluto dal presidente del club che nella storia del calcio mondiale ha vinto di più"

Per vedere il video, incollate quest'indirizzo nella vostro browser:
_facebook.com/SilvioBerlusconi/videos/1184876874879749/_

CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.

GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora. 
Questi sono giorni fitti di contatti, sebbene alla luce delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e della reazione cino-americana, i punti di domanda siano diventati enormi. Sul tavolo c’è sempre la questione del dossier che dovrà contenere le garanzie bancarie degli investitori cinesi e ciò che continua a filtrare è uno scenario di attesa unito a una parola ricorrente: cautela. Estrema cautela perché il faldone, una volta completato, finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dargli seguito dando il via libera a un’esclusiva – non vincolante – con i cinesi per un mese. Di certo c’è che il Cda di Fininvest fino a ieri sera non era stato convocato. Al momento si può ipotizzare che Silvio non voglia abbandonare la scena da perdente, magari con un Milan fuori dalle coppe per il terzo anno consecutivo. E può darsi che sia più combattuto di quanto si pensi sulla cessione del club: la ragione, probabilmente, gli suggerisce di vendere, il cuore di tenere la società.

Repubblica (Currò): "Vorrei vendere agli italiani"... ma si stringe con i cinesi. Con un malinconico video su FB, la voce un po' strascicata, il patron rossonero ha ammesso la fine di un epoca, confermando di voler cedere alla cordata cinese ma correggendo in extremis il tiro affermando di preferire le mani italiane. Ma in verità l’accenno ai possibili soci italiani sembra quasi l’alibi definitivo per la cessione ai cinesi, guidati dall’immobiliare Evergrande e da Jack Ma, il fondatore del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, che partecipa all’operazione a titolo personale. Si stanno limando i dettagli: una delegazione del consulente della cordata, l’italo-americano Salvatore Galatioto, ha incontrato gli uomini di Fininvest in preparazione al Cda della holding della famiglia Berlusconi, previsto per i primi giorni della prossima settimana: verrà dato il via libera alla trattativa in esclusiva che – entro un mese - porterà la maggioranza ai nuovi soci. La valutazione complessiva del club rimane decisamente alta: oltre 500 milioni, più i debiti (330 milioni).
Un ripensamento è possibile. Ma il popolo milanista non pare augurarselo, come emerge dalla maggioranza dei commenti immediati (2700 soltanto nella prima ora) al videomessaggio, che è apparso piuttosto malinconico (vedi la sua immagine con la maglia del Milan) e per certi versi lugubre.

CorSera (Ravelli): Berlusconi annuncia di voler cedere ma di preferire un italiano. Nessun riferimento alla cordata cinese che da oltre un anno (dai tempi in cui spopolava mr Bee Taechaubol) sta trattando con Fininvest e che vorrebbe acquisire il 70% delle quote del Milan. Anzi quel riferimento inaspettato alle «mani italiane». Dal momento che non si conoscono offerte di imprenditori italiani, quello di Berlusconi sembra un auspicio generico, che a ora non trova appigli con la realtà e che in teoria non dovrebbe influire sulla firma della trattativa in esclusiva con i cinesi (comunque non vincolante).
Ufficialmente, dunque, non cambia nulla. Gli uomini Fininvest stanno predisponendo il famoso dossier sull’offerta da presentare a Berlusconi (ed è su questo che il presidente baserà la sua decisione) e cercano di raccogliere maggiori informazioni sulla composizione e sulle garanzie finanziarie della cordata cinese. Che però comincia a spazientirsi, convinta com’è di aver già abbondantemente fornito tutti i chiarimenti sull’identità dei potenziali compratori e di aver già fatto pervenire, attraverso gli advisor, tutte le prove della loro assoluta solidità finanziaria. Insomma, Fininvest e Berlusconi — è questo il senso dei ragionamenti «cinesi» — sanno benissimo chi siamo e che abbiamo i soldi; se ancora si sollevano tutti questi dubbi forse non c’è la volontà di vendere. Anche la pseudo apertura agli italiani non è stata apprezzata. Il che non significa che la trattativa registrerà per forza una frenata: la controparte è conscia del fatto che Berlusconi deve parlare ai tifosi e anche agli elettori. Però l’umore al tavolo non sarà dei migliori e l’esito a questo punto ancora più imprevedibile.


----------



## robs91 (6 Maggio 2016)

Finita.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

Siamo MORTI.


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Squinzi prossimo proprietario del Milan


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

ALLUCINANTE!! ALLUCINANTE ALLUCINANTE!! 
Un video che non dice nulla e che prende in giro tutti i tifosi...e da come se la ride si capisce che non venderà mai!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Video pro-Brocchi, dove siamo finiti, mamma che vergogna, mi sto vergogna ancora di più.

Almeno ora aprono gli occhi anche i più ottimisti. 

Spero non veniate a dire "eh ma nessun riferimento ai cinesi...quindi..."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Non c'è comunicazione, zero. È impossibile interagire con questo qui, perché vive in una realtà parallela, in un perenne e costante delirio. Ormai siamo arrivati ai video pro Brocchi...


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

Game Over ragazzi. Pasqualino è meglio che si vada a nascondere, rischia il linciaggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un saluto dal presidente del club che nella storia del calcio mondiale ha vinto di più"



Il cloeeb più titolato al mondo.  [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Per il resto, spero che tutti abbiano capito di come ragioni il vecchio.


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2016)

Ha aperto pubblicamente alla cessione, specificando "preferibilmente in mani italiane".

Se si pensa che il solito Berlusconi diceva: "vendo solo quote di minoranza", direi che è un'apertura importante.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2016)

Voglio morire


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

E' finita non vende è chiarissimo...vuole continuare con l'italBrocchi...nemmeno negli incubi potevo pensare ad un futuro così.Siamo nelle mani di un pazzo megalomane.


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ALLUCINANTE!! ALLUCINANTE ALLUCINANTE!!
> Un video che non dice nulla e che prende in giro tutti i tifosi...e da come se la ride si capisce che non venderà mai!!!



Di certo non venderà ai cinesi, visto che vuole cedere a degli italiani


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

Ah dimenticavo, il "summit tra qualche ora"


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Maggio 2016)

Perfetto. Prepariamoci alle esequie, ai crisantemi e i vestiti scuri. Siamo MORTI


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Video pro-Brocchi, dove siamo finiti, mamma che vergogna, mi sto vergogna ancora di più.
> 
> Almeno ora aprono gli occhi anche i più ottimisti.
> 
> Spero non veniate a dire "eh ma nessun riferimento ai cinesi...quindi..."



Brocchi ce l'ha messo lui. Criticasse Brocchi, implicitamente darebbe la colpa a sé stesso. Quindi lo proteggerà fino alla fine.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Maggio 2016)

E' completamente impazzito. Dopo migliaia di insulti continua con la storia "mai visto il Milan giocare peggio di quest'anno"
E pensare che nella comunicazione una volta era bravo
Non so più che pensare


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2016)

Santo cielo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Tralasciando la vergogna di questo video, in realtà è importante che abbia detto di tentare la cessione da un anno. D'altronde la cessione la sta portando avanti ancora adesso, con i cinesi, perché al di là di ogni pessimismo la trattativa è reale, al 100%, parola di Galatioto. Che dire, aspettiamo, con grande probabilità tutto questo sarà finito il mese prossimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Ha fatto capire che ai cinesi non vuole vendere. Mi sa che è game over


----------



## robs91 (6 Maggio 2016)

Probabilmente i cinesi nemmeno esistono.Non ci vuole nessuno a quelle cifre.


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha aperto pubblicamente alla cessione, specificando "preferibilmente in mani italiane".
> 
> Se si pensa che il solito Berlusconi diceva: "vendo solo quote di minoranza", direi che è un'apertura importante.



MA BASTA DAI XD ma quale apertura??? uno che dice "vorrei vendere in mani italiane" durante una trattativa con i cinesi sta ammettendo che non vuole cedere la società. Via, non potete continuare a negare l'evidenza


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...


Mi rifiuto di vedere il video.
Direi che questa è la pietra tombale su ogni speranza. Sul serio, è la fine.


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1991]Devil[/MENTION] Rispetta le opinioni altrui!


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Per gli ottimisti: dunque credete ancora ai cinesi? Dunque, anche se fosse vera la trattativa, dopo questo video i cinesi cosa devono pensare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ancora??? ma se durante una trattativa con i cinesi Berlusconi se ne esce con "vorrei vendere in mani italiane" secondo voi cosa vuol dire?


Lascia perdere il delirio di qualche minuto fa. Berlusconi sta trattando con i cinesi da mesi e ci sta trattando tutt'oggi. Questo video non vuol dire niente.


----------



## anakyn101 (6 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Squinzi prossimo proprietario del Milan



Ha gia il Sassuolo che fa meglio di noi e gli costa un terzo. GAME OVER In Italia non c'e' ne sono di soldi per operazioni del genere o meglio nessuno e' cosi pazzo da volerle fare..


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Fermi tuttiiiiii!!!!!

Calma e gesso!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (6 Maggio 2016)

Vomitevole.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

O signore, il fatto che voglia rilevare il Milan da Fininvest prende forma.......


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2016)

Voglio essere ottimista:


Ha aperto alla cessione. E questo è tanto.

Dice: "possibilmente" in mani italiane, non "esclusivamente".

Non ha smentito le voci di queste settimane.

Ergo mi pare che l'offerta straniera ci sia...

Sul delirio brocchiano è meglio stendere un velo pietoso.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...


----------



## robs91 (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per gli ottimisti: dunque credete ancora ai cinesi? Dunque, anche se fosse vera la trattativa, dopo questo video i cinesi cosa devono pensare?



Sti cinesi sono dei fantasmi.Qualcuno si è mai esposto come quelli che vogliono prendere l'Inter?No quindi...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Non so come interpretare il video....


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Fatico a trovare il senso di questo video durante una trattativa serrata coi cinesi. Questi appena vedono 'sto video, si alzano e se ne tornano a casa. Gli ha fatto capire contemporaneamente che non sono affidabili e che in ogni caso non vuole vendere agli stranieri.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Voglio essere ottimista:
> 
> 
> Ha aperto alla cessione. E questo è tanto.
> ...



Sì ok, ma se davvero fosse bendisposto verso i cinesi che senso ha dire "preferisco gli italiani" ?


----------



## malos (6 Maggio 2016)

Io mi rifiuto di vederlo come faccio con le interviste del geometra.


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere il delirio di qualche minuto fa. Berlusconi sta trattando con i cinesi da mesi e ci sta trattando tutt'oggi. Questo video non vuol dire niente.



Ma come non vuol dire niente XD???? e nel bel mezzo di una trattativa come questa Berlusconi se ne uscirebbe con "preferirei vendere a degli italiani"??? dai, capisco lo shock ma è ora di accettare la verità. Il Milan è ufficialmente morto.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fatico a trovare il senso di questo video durante una trattativa serrata coi cinesi. Questi appena vedono 'sto video, si alzano e se ne tornano a casa. Gli ha fatto capire contemporaneamente che non sono affidabili e che in ogni caso non vuole vendere agli stranieri.



Esattamente. Anche se la trattativa ci fosse, ha dato indirettamente a questi cinesi degli "inaffidabili", e questi giustamente da persone serie che sono, si alzeranno e diranno CIAO.


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Voglio essere ottimista:
> 
> 
> Ha aperto alla cessione. E questo è tanto.
> ...



Va bene, ho capito, siete in piena fase "negazione della realtà". Ne riparliamo tra qualche ora, quando vi sarete calmati e avrete realizzato cosa è appena successo


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Ha praticamente dato degli inaffidabili ai cinesi, questo basta per capire tutto.

E in più abbiamo la scusa per la finale di Coppa Italia persa (eventuale, ma probabile) contro la Juve: "Il gioco è migliorato ma ha avuto poco tempo, Brocchi sarà l'allenatore del Milan anche per il prossimo anno".


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2016)

Io ci credo ancora.

Libertà di sfottermi ma io ci credo, anzi, dopo questo video sono ancora più convinto di prima.

La parte importante è quel "cerco di vendere da un anno", che certifica questa volontà

La parte del "mani italiane" ha due lati che mi fanno ben sperare
-Ha detto preferibilmente senza chiudere la porta... non un affermazione chiara
-Il mese prossimo ci sono le elezioni, la palla delle mani italiane potrebbe essere legata proprio ai consensi elettorali che si illude di ottenere ancora.

Quindi, io credo che la trattativa sia ancora viva eccome, che si continui a trattare e che, una volta arrivate le garanzie di "riscossa" si chiuderà senza problemi.
Silvio rimarrà presidente onorario e chiedera ai china qualche acquisto di grido per pavoneggiarsi della scelta illuminata che ha permesso il rilancio del milan grazie ai "danarosi imprenditori stranieri"

Inoltre, ricordate che ha più volte affermato che non può competere con i nuovi ricchi del calcio, quindi cedere ai cinesi, con tutte le risorse che è ormai appurato possiedono, andrebbe perfettamente in questa direzione.

Insomma, resto ottimista più di prima, e resto sul carro in prima fila.

Inoltre, nessuna smentita ufficiale sulle voci in giro di trattativa con i cinesi... interessante.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Va bene, ho capito, siete in piena fase "negazione della realtà". Ne riparliamo tra qualche ora, quando vi sarete calmati e avrete realizzato cosa è appena successo



Ma noooo, nel week-end ci sarà il vertice


----------



## Gekyn (6 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io ci credo ancora.
> 
> Libertà di sfottermi ma io ci credo, anzi, dopo questo video sono ancora più convinto di prima.
> 
> ...



Anch'io rimango ottimista.


----------



## Giangy (6 Maggio 2016)

E un incubo senza fine, no comment


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

E a questo punto si interrompe anche il famoso "silenzio di Berlusconi". Ha cominciato a fare propaganda e chissà quando la finirà.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

E'finita ragazzi rendetevene conto.Ha osannato Brocchi,ha fatto capire che qualche anno di magra dopo anni di champagne si può fare e inoltre mentre parlava del fatto che gli chiedessero di vendere aveva il ghigno...non certo una persona che sta per vendere.
E'FINITA...


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma noooo, nel week-end ci sarà il vertice



Ora sono curioso di vedere come ne uscirà Campopiano XD poveraccio, lo assalteranno


----------



## JohnShepard (6 Maggio 2016)

Ma questo è andato completamente di cervello, non ce ne libereremo mai, ma che sta dicendo??!! Una persona nel mondo reale può veramente fare questo?! E' un incubo


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1991]Devil[/MENTION] ultimo avvertimento: scrivi in maniera educata e rispetto il pensiero altrui


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ok, ma se davvero fosse bendisposto verso i cinesi che senso ha dire "preferisco gli italiani" ?



Il senso potrebbe essere quello di far aumentare l'offerta della cordata cinese. 

Perfino il più scalcinato negoziatore sa che bisogna sempre rifiutare la prima offerta....

*Lettura pessimista:*

Berlusca parla della cessione per placare tutti coloro che in questi giorni stanno invocando la vendita del Milan. 

Insomma la classica mossa pre-elettorale.



Vediamo: io comunque non sono di quelli che si abbattono o si esaltano per un tweet di un giornalista.

Io guardo alle cose pesanti. E finora l'unico vero fatto che conta è che Fininvest, a differenza di altre volte, non ha smentito nulla.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ora sono curioso di vedere come ne uscirà Campopiano XD poveraccio, lo assalteranno



Ha appena twittato....ha davvero fegato...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2016)

"E in effetti pare che nel giuoco qualche miglioramento si sia visto"
Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il senso potrebbe essere quello di far aumentare l'offerta della cordata cinese.
> 
> Perfino il più scalcinato negoziatore sa che bisogna sempre rifiutare la prima offerta....
> 
> ...



Non ha smentito nulla perchè davvero non cè più nulla...E'finita il video è stato chiaro.


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il senso potrebbe essere quello di far aumentare l'offerta della cordata cinese.
> 
> Perfino il più scalcinato negoziatore sa che bisogna sempre rifiutare la prima offerta....
> 
> ...



Si, infatti con l'Italia che ci ritroviamo oggi come oggi è perfettamente credibile che uno o più imprenditori italiani decidano di investire nel Milan. Dai, seriamente, datevi all'ippica. I cinesi stanno preparando le valigie ridendo fino alle lacrime


----------



## Pivellino (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Di certo non venderà ai cinesi, visto che vuole cedere a degli italiani



Magari un cinese di Prato


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il senso potrebbe essere quello di far aumentare l'offerta della cordata cinese.
> 
> Perfino il più scalcinato negoziatore sa che bisogna sempre rifiutare la prima offerta....
> 
> ...



Non ha smentito perchè la trattativa c'è, e l'ha ammesso. Ma non mi pare proprio sia convinto, anzi...

L'unica lettura che posso dare è che piuttosto serva a far uscire qualche (eventuale) interessato italiano. Però se l'intento fosse stato questo perchè per i primi due minuti ha parlato di Brocchi ?


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...




Ma non vedete che è tutta campagna elettorale?

Non vende NULLA.


----------



## robs91 (6 Maggio 2016)

Mi sbaglierò ma questo video aldilà delle panzane su Brocchi,sui proprietari Italiani ecc in realtà vuole trasmettere implicitamente un solo messaggio,ovvero:"Al Milan ci resto io,non vendo.Fatevene una ragione".


----------



## Gabry (6 Maggio 2016)

"Sciono il presidente di cleeuub più trollatore del mondo!
E anche quest'anno vi ho messo in fila tutti e vi ho fatto a spiedinooo!"

Scusate, ma il saluto fascista a fine filmato??


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Maggio 2016)

Io però non capisco quando come ultima cosa dice: " A questo fine (la vendita) qualsiasi suggerimento è il benvenuto " a chi potrebbe mai riferirsi ??? Doris , Confalonieri , Fede , Fininvest , i figli , i vai politici di destra , Salvini ??? 
Già tutte queste persone gli hanno detto di vendere e sembra e che lui non ci senta... non credo certo Galliani visto che non è nel suo interesse , comunque il caro Presidente come si dice dalle mie parti "fa o scem pe nu chi a guerra ". 

PS: Ormai ci possiamo aspettare di tutto con questa gente al peggio non c'è mai fine nemmeno davanti alla serie B sarebbero obiettivi realmente.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha appena twittato....ha davvero fegato...



Cosa ha twittato ?


----------



## Gekyn (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non lo hanno ancora capito poveretti, vanno avanti con l'ottimismo nonostante tutto perché guidati dalla disperazione. Il problema è che quando se ne renderanno conto farà ancora più male.



Se per quello Berlusconi aveva detto che non avrebbe venduto Kaka, Thiago silva e Ibra, poi sappiamo tutto come è andata a finire.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> *Io però non capisco quando come ultima cosa dice: " A questo fine (la vendita) qualsiasi suggerimento è il benvenuto " a chi potrebbe mai riferirsi ??? Doris , Confalonieri , Fede , Fininvest , i figli , i vai politici di destra , Salvini ??? *
> Già tutte queste persone gli hanno detto di vendere e sembra e che lui non ci senta... non credo certo Galliani visto che non è nel suo interesse , comunqueil caro Presidente come si dice dalle mie parti "fa o scem pe nu chi a guerra ".
> 
> PS: Ormai ci possiamo aspettare di tutto con questa gente al peggio non c'è mai fine nemmeno davanti alla serie B sarebbero obbiettivi realmente.



Come ho detto, suggerimento nel senso di proposta da parte di un investitore italiano. Quando lo trova mi facesse un fischio...


----------



## ilcondompelato (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Game Over ragazzi. Pasqualino è meglio che si vada a nascondere, rischia il linciaggio.



Mica sarà colpa di Pasqualino. ...semmai ci troviamo di fronte alla ennesimo delirio del nano


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Io sono sempre un inguaribile ottimista ma se penso che è finita è finita ragazzi..mi sforzo a trovare una spiegazione ma la logica mi porta a pensare solo questo..


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

E' un pò come dire:"Voglio privarmi della mia casa, ma la vendo solo ai venusiani".

Fatemi il nome di un italiano (interessato) in grado di acquistare il Milan.

Con questa storia di lasciare il Milan in mani italiane lascia chiaramente intendere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: Berlusconi su Facebook: "E' da un anno che provo a vendere il Milan"*


----------



## Andrea1985 (6 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi cerchiamo di essere realisti.. Nn ci sarà nessuna cessione.. Ma poi questi cinesi esistono? Dove sono? Si sono palesati? Cioè una vuole comprare il Milan e nn si presenta? Rimane anonimo? La realtà è che Nn C e niente di concreto di reale.. Solo intenzioni ipotetiche.. La volontà di vendere per me C e eccome il problema è che nn ci sia ancora un compratore serio e reale. Detto ciò ci aspetta L ennesima annata disperata fatta di acquisiti insensati e con in panchina un broccolo.. Fine


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se per quello Berlusconi aveva detto che non avrebbe venduto Kaka, Thiago silva e Ibra, poi sappiamo tutto come è andata a finire.



si ma qui si parla di una società non giocatori che vanno e vengono..


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Berlusconi su Facebook: "E' da un anno che provo a vendere il Milan"*



Ma il summit Pasquà?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un pò come dire:"Voglio privarmi della mia casa, ma la vendo solo ai venusiani".
> 
> Fatemi il nome di un italiano (interessato) in grado di acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Con questa storia di lasciare il Milan in mani italiane lascia chiaramente intendere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione.



Infatti è coerente nella sua follia

"Voglio garanzie di investimento future, voglio cedere in mani italiane"

Sà che nessun italiano può permettersi spese folli per risollevare il Milan...ecco perchè ride.


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un pò come dire:"Voglio privarmi della mia casa, ma la vendo solo ai venusiani".
> 
> Fatemi il nome di un italiano (interessato) in grado di acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Con questa storia di lasciare il Milan in mani italiane lascia chiaramente intendere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione.


Esatto


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se per quello Berlusconi aveva detto che non avrebbe venduto Kaka, Thiago silva e Ibra, poi sappiamo tutto come è andata a finire.



In questo caso è diverso si sta parlando "della sua creatura" che ha plasmato a sua immagine e somiglianza in 30 anni e ripete sempre la stessa tiritera sull'essere il presidente più vincente e ogni volta che esterna sentimenti sul Milan non è mai realista e logico , ragiona sempre a modo suo anche con Brocchi che sta facendo pena ma li ce l'ha messo lui.


----------



## ilcondompelato (6 Maggio 2016)

:


Aron ha scritto:


> Ha aperto pubblicamente alla cessione, specificando "preferibilmente in mani italiane".
> 
> Se si pensa che il solito Berlusconi diceva: "vendo solo quote di minoranza", direi che è un'apertura importante.



Ma Squinzi voleva comprarlo e si diceva che lui avrebbe preferito investitori stranieri Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

Le chiacchiere stanno a zero, non esistono investitori italiani in grado di comprare il Milan


----------



## Gabry (6 Maggio 2016)

".....e siccome non ho trovato nessun investitore italiano ho deciso di fare una scelta di cuore e di rilevare personalmente il Milan da Fininvest!"

pensavo sarebbe finito così il video...


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Perlomeno ci siamo mess il il cuore in pace...resteranno lui e Galliani allo stadio..io non voglio avere più nullaa che fare e se devo dirla tutta non sono nemmeno più arrabbiato.Da oggi è come se fosse avvenuto il distacco completo...non mi interessa più nulla davvero,mi trovo altro da fare.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Una cosa buona Silvio l'ha fatta con questo video, ha messo un pietra tombale sulla credibilità di Campopiano.


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un pò come dire:"Voglio privarmi della mia casa, ma la vendo solo ai venusiani".
> 
> Fatemi il nome di un italiano (interessato) in grado di acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Con questa storia di lasciare il Milan in mani italiane lascia chiaramente intendere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione.



.

Purtroppo non è facile guardare in faccia la realtà quando fa così schifo. Anche io mi forzo di sperare ma alla fine la verità è questa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Berlu è un pazzo,ma parliamoci chiaro: un video del genere non si sposa minimamente con una trattativa ben avviata con un gruppo cinese.
Mi spiace per chi ci ha creduto,fortunatamente a sto giro non ci sono cascato.


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2016)

Spero sia davvero Squinzi


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Una cosa buona Silvio l'ha fatta con questo video, ha messo un pietra tombale sulla credibilità di Campopiano.



In effetti ha messo una pietra tombale su ogni cosa riguardante il Milan. In altre parole ci ha dato il via libera per smettere di tifare ed iniziare a pensare ad altro. Io non me lo faccio ripetere due volte. Adiós.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Squinzi ha il Sassuolo, non può ovviamente comprare il Milan


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè non ci credo, ha fatto scappare pure questi, deve morire male.. Siamo finiti.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Maggio 2016)

pensiamo ad evitare la serie b il prossimo anno..si prospettano tempi bui..altroche' passeggeri..no comment la parte su brokki perché e' da vietare ai minori..
io il Milan comunque continuo a tifarlo..mio padre lo tifava in serie b..forza Milan sempre


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Squinzi ha il Sassuolo, non può ovviamente comprare il Milan



Lo venderebbe in un nano secondo, è una vita che cerca di entrare nel cda del Milan


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

Altra cosa: lui NON venderà mai a qualcuno più ricco di lui che possa oscurarlo e superarlo.

E' un pazzo malato di protagonismo. Per Berlusconi, io è il diminutivo di Dio.

Il Milan è finito. Quando questo sparirà (10-20 anni) saremo ridotti a una tristissima provinciale. E non ci sarà modo di risollevarsi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Premessa: se fossi nei cinesi mi alzerei dal tavolo e me ne andrei sbattendo la porta dopo avergli fatto una sonora pernacchia e buttato 100M in faccia con un biglietto: "la tua pensione poteva essere migliore".

Detto ciò, ha annunciato pubblicamente, urbi et orbi, di voler vendere (senza specificare minoranza o maggioranza). Ed ha parlato di preferenza italiana, ma non di esclusività. Per cui rispetto al passato è già un gran passo in avanti.

Ma è inutile nascondersi dietro ad un dito: l'unica speranza che ci rimane è che i potenziali investitori (ovviamene stranieri) siano talmente interessati al Milan da soprassedere ai suoi deliri e lo tentino con i soldi, tanti, che lui vuole. 
In caso contrario, siamo destinati a morire insieme a lui e ad affidarci al buon senso dei figli che erediteranno una società diventata brandelli, distrutta dalle illusioni di un folle.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Negli ultimi 5 anni ho sperato in una rinascita...BENE...oggi questo video ha messo la pietra tombale sul mio amore per il Milan.
Ho chiuso.


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

E' allucinante, sono sconvolto.
Tutto finito, questo non ci lascerà mai, ora ha tirato fuori pure la scusa che o vende in mani italiane o nada.
Siamo rovinati, game over.


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Squinzi ha il Sassuolo, non può ovviamente comprare il Milan


Ma poi Squinzi 700 milioni dove li trova?


----------



## Rok (6 Maggio 2016)

mi viene da piangere...mamma mia


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma questo video aldilà delle panzane su Brocchi,sui proprietari Italiani ecc in realtà vuole trasmettere implicitamente un solo messaggio,ovvero:"Al Milan ci resto io,non vendo.Fatevene una ragione".



stessa impressione che ho avuto io


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Premessa: se fossi nei cinesi mi alzerei dal tavolo e me ne andrei sbattendo la porta dopo avergli fatto una sonora pernacchia e buttato 100M in faccia con un biglietto: "la tua pensione poteva essere migliore".
> 
> Detto ciò, ha annunciato pubblicamente, urbi et orbi, di voler vendere (senza specificare minoranza o maggioranza). Ed ha parlato di preferenza italiana, ma non di esclusività. Per cui rispetto al passato è già un gran passo in avanti.
> 
> ...



Quando dico che farà male ai tifosi ed ai figli intendo questo. A rimetterci saranno anche i suoi "Poveri" figli che saranno costretti ad ereditare questa "zavorra" piena di debiti. Quando ora possono intascarsi 700 mln di euro.

Se veramente ci sono sti cinesi, fossi nei figli farei qualcosa in modo che possano loro "firmare".


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Maggio 2016)

Pier Silvio, Barbara e Marina Berlusocni ... FATELO INTERDIRE !!!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2016)

non mi aspettavo questa bastonata violentissima in faccia stasera.........


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Nel caso i cinesi ci siano realmente, lui cederà senza problemi. In caso contrario non fate 3000 pensieri sull'ego smisurato o quant'altro. Non c'è nessuno.....


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...


la parte su Brocchi e' vergognosa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2016)

Eh, ma la trattativa coi cinesi è reale!


----------



## Andrea1985 (6 Maggio 2016)

E comunque i fessi siamo noi che nn lasciamo lo stadio completante vuoto tutte le partite.. Mai avrei pensato di farlo ma da adesso tiferò contro tutte le partite... Baratterei di cuore un anno di B con L addio di questi cialtroni


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Maggio 2016)

tranquillo .. fra un po avremo i cialtroni e la serie B insieme


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

Ma solo a me sembra chiaro il messaggio che vuole vendere? Per me sta tirando sul prezzo...


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Maggio 2016)

ma cosa vuoi tirare sul prezzo ... il bilancio del Milan è dal film horror


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2016)

L'unica cosa che possiamo fare è riempirlo di insulti sotto quel post. So che può servire a poco,ma in quanto tifosi,dobbiamo lottare alla fine.


Spero che l'anno prossimo lo stadio sia vuoto per tutto l'anno. Devono rimanere da soli.


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Maggio 2016)

quelli se ne fegano degli insulti sui social ... infiocchettano la storia che i cinesi erano inaffidabili come Bee e buonanotte


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> quelli se ne fegano degli insulti sui social ...* infiocchettano la storia che i cinesi erano inaffidabili come Bee* e buonanotte


Molti tifosi vedo che già ci credono


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

Io mi domando solo una cosa: come può tollerare Fininvest che un suo asset da centinaia di milioni venga distrutto in questo modo. Il rispetto dei figli verso il padre arriva a tanto? Siamo davvero in queste condizioni? In tal caso, signori miei, non c'è nulla da fare.

Aspettiamo di vedere cosa succederà nelle prossime ore, ma se come probabile i negoziati verranno interrotti, nessuno straniero si avvicinerà più al Milan. E automaticamente di cessione non se ne parlerà più finché il folle non passerà a miglior vita.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che possiamo fare è riempirlo di insulti sotto quel post. So che può servire a poco,ma in quanto tifosi,dobbiamo lottare alla fine.
> 
> 
> Spero che l'anno prossimo lo stadio sia vuoto per tutto l'anno. Devono rimanere da soli.



Non serve a nulla.Basti guardare la reazione che ha avuto in questo video dopo gli insulti di tutte queste settimane gli hashtag silviovendi.Risultato: lo hanno spinto a tenersi ancora di più il Milan.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io mi domando solo una cosa: come può tollerare Fininvest che un suo asset da centinaia di milioni venga distrutto in questo modo. Il rispetto dei figli verso il padre arriva a tanto? Siamo davvero in queste condizioni? In tal caso, signori miei, non c'è nulla da fare.
> 
> Aspettiamo di vedere cosa succederà nelle prossime ore, ma se come probabile i negoziati verranno interrotti, nessuno straniero si avvicinerà più al Milan. E automaticamente di cessione non se ne parlerà più finché il folle non passerà a miglior vita.



E'il prezzo che dobbiamo pagare per aver venduto letteralmente l'anima al diavolo.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Imbarazzante poi quella foto fake di lui da giovane nel Milan. Siamo proprio al capolinea


----------



## Giangy (6 Maggio 2016)

Non ciò mai creduto nella vendita, anche se un po di speranza l'avevo ma molto piccola, che dire... addio Milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2016)

C'è ancora tanta gente che difende il berlusca su facebook... Mamma mia, mi fanno salire la violenza dentro...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2016)

La cosa che fa più male è che è proprio partito ed è l'unico ad avere potere decisionale. È un invalido senza vergogna. 
Deve assolutamente spirare nel minor tempo possibile.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io mi domando solo una cosa: come può tollerare Fininvest che un suo asset da centinaia di milioni venga distrutto in questo modo. Il rispetto dei figli verso il padre arriva a tanto? Siamo davvero in queste condizioni? In tal caso, signori miei, non c'è nulla da fare.
> 
> Aspettiamo di vedere cosa succederà nelle prossime ore, ma se come probabile i negoziati verranno interrotti, nessuno straniero si avvicinerà più al Milan. E automaticamente di cessione non se ne parlerà più finché il folle non passerà a miglior vita.



Io penso che debba cadere anche quest'altro luogo comune. Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. E' lui che fa il bello ed il cattivo tempo. 

Ma davvero qualcuno crede che questo qui vada da Marina a chiederle la paghetta settimanale? Dai, siamo seri.

Casomai, è lui che prende a calci nel sedere i figli e gli fa fare ciò che vuole.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2016)

Comunque come mai iniziare la trattativa se vuoi vendere solo a italiani? Altrimenti non ti metti a contattare Galatioto e far perdere tempo a gente importante.

Evidentemente sti cinesi non sono mai esistiti.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...


Sì,vabbè,il delirio più puro!  
RIP Milan


----------



## bonvo74 (6 Maggio 2016)

Se prima avevo un minimo dubbio sul seguire o meno il milan il prossimo anno senza la vendita, questo video me li ha tolti tutti. A sto punto c'è solo da sperare nel miracolo che venda, non ne posso più di questa persona.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (6 Maggio 2016)

Non ascoltate nemmeno la parte sulla vendita ma ascoltate quella su Brocchi: si capisce che nella sua pazzia è assolutamente convinto del progetto. Di vendere non gli frega nulla, semplicemente non può permettersi di dirlo, quindi preferisce dire che venderà solo in mani sicure, per tenere buoni i tifosi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia, che tristezza infinita.. Vattene ti prego, sono stanco morto delle tue prese in giro, pagliaccio.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque come mai iniziare la trattativa se vuoi vendere solo a italiani? Altrimenti non ti metti a contattare Galatioto e far perdere tempo a gente importante.
> 
> Evidentemente sti cinesi non sono mai esistiti.



Non avranno accontentato le sue folli richieste..al momento del prezzo avrà chiesto la luna.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Buonanotte ragazzi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque come mai iniziare la trattativa se vuoi vendere solo a italiani? Altrimenti non ti metti a contattare Galatioto e far perdere tempo a gente importante.
> 
> Evidentemente sti cinesi non sono mai esistiti.



Dopo la questione stadio è comunque possibilissimo che sia solo un pazzo rinco che faccia perdere tempo alla gente. Ricordiamoci che abbiamo vinto un bando facendo fuori la concorrenza per costruire lo stadio e PUFF, all'ultimo si è cambiata idea


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Finalmente Campopiano dice la verità dopo giorni


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Ahahahahhahahahaha mamma pagliaccio ahahhahahahahaahha


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque come mai iniziare la trattativa se vuoi vendere solo a italiani? Altrimenti non ti metti a contattare Galatioto e far perdere tempo a gente importante.
> 
> Evidentemente sti cinesi non sono mai esistiti.


Parliamo di un uomo che cambia idea ogni tre minuti, avrà iniziato le trattative con l'intenzione di vendere ma poi ci ha ripensato.


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

Per non dimenticare


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha aperto pubblicamente alla cessione, specificando "preferibilmente in mani italiane".
> 
> Se si pensa che il solito Berlusconi diceva: "vendo solo quote di minoranza", direi che è un'apertura importante.



Infatti, è già molto rispetto al solito


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Ahahaha allora così sono capace anche io...a dire tutto e il contrario di tutto di sicuro ci azzecchi.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



E il summit di Arcore?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io penso che debba cadere anche quest'altro luogo comune. Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. E' lui che fa il bello ed il cattivo tempo.
> 
> Ma davvero qualcuno crede che questo qui vada da Marina a chiederle la paghetta settimanale? Dai, siamo seri.
> 
> Casomai, è lui che prende a calci nel sedere i figli e gli fa fare ciò che vuole.



Ma qui parliamo di patrimoni da centinaia di milioni. A tutto c'è un limite. Se tu avessi il potere di interdire o limitare tuo padre non lo faresti? Io senza dubbio. E' questo che non mi spiego. Fininvest, il Milan, è roba loro. La erediteranno...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

@paskampo no ma dico, il vertice confermato con gli advisor nelle prossime ore quando sarà?

di solito risponde, vediamo..magari a questo giro mi bloccherà


----------



## malos (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Ahahahahahahahahahahah siamo al ridicolo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Maggio 2016)




----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Che teatro ragazzi!! che teatro!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Assist di Berlusconi a Campopiano comunque, ha la scusa per dire che i cinesi non l'hanno presa bene


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2016)

Ero in auto e quando in radio ho sentito "S. Berlusconi ha appena annunciato.." mi stava venendo un colpo.

Detto questo.. Io credo che nella sua rintronagine lui è *veramente* convinto per i tifosi e per il suo elettorato sarebbe un colpo molto DURO vendere a dei CINESI. La Frase finale "Accetto vostri consigli" la dice lunga.. Qui dobbiamo davvero fargli capire come la pensiamo.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

Cioè ma credete veramente che non sia un messaggio fatto apposta per cercare di alzare il prezzo nella trattativa?
Di punto in bianco questo esce in televisione a dire che vorrebbe vendere il Milan (e dice chiaramente che ci prova da più di un anno) ma preferibilmente in mano italiane (come per dire: tirate fuori 50 milioni in più e vedete che i vostri occhi non saranno più a mandorla dei miei). 
Venderà tranquilli, vi pare che tiri fuori 150 milioni l'anno di perdite cosi senza rendersene conto, come se fossero 100 euro. Ahah


----------



## siioca (6 Maggio 2016)

Se la trattativa con i cinesi è svanita,penso che a breve ci dovrebbe essere qualche comunicato.


----------



## TheZio (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. *E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.*[1]
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi *siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite*.[1] Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...


*

1. Abbiamo perso con l ultima e la penultima e questo dice che siamo stati sfortunati e abbiamo fatto bene?!?
2. Ricordati che volere è potere. E tu da imprenditore dovresti saperlo.
3. Qua siamo al ridicolo, dobbiamo perfino dare suggerimenti... Io cmunque consiglio l italianissimo Giacomo Ma..

Bello comunque accendere il computer e trovarsi davanti le frasi deliranti di sto delinquente e dell altro DegradoMan 
Poveri noi..*


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè ma credete veramente che non sia un messaggio fatto apposta per cercare di alzare il prezzo nella trattativa?
> Di punto in bianco questo esce in televisione a dire che vorrebbe vendere il Milan (e dice chiaramente che ci prova da più di un anno) ma preferibilmente in mano italiane (come per dire: tirate fuori 50 milioni in più e vedete che i vostri occhi non saranno più a mandorla dei miei).
> Venderà tranquilli, vi pare che tiri fuori 150 milioni l'anno di perdite cosi senza rendersene conto, come se fossero 100 euro. Ahah



Ma non è mica il mercato della frutta. Anche perché se così fosse i Cinesi si spazientirebbero in un nano secondo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

Non c'è più con la testa .. Ma seriamente ragazzi.. Ormai è andato proprio..


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè ma credete veramente che non sia un messaggio fatto apposta per cercare di alzare il prezzo nella trattativa?
> Di punto in bianco questo esce in televisione a dire che vorrebbe vendere il Milan (e dice chiaramente che ci prova da più di un anno) ma preferibilmente in mano italiane (come per dire: tirate fuori 50 milioni in più e vedete che i vostri occhi non saranno più a mandorla dei miei).
> Venderà tranquilli, vi pare che tiri fuori 150 milioni l'anno di perdite cosi senza rendersene conto, come se fossero 100 euro. Ahah



Onestamente, Berlusconi di tutto ha bisogno tranne che degli SPICCI in più


----------



## walter 22 (6 Maggio 2016)

Rip.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2016)

Come previsto, la trattativa coi cinesi è stata la solita circata.
E' anche chiaro di chi saranno le mani italiane in cui finirà il Milan dopo la morte di berlusconi: adriano galliani e la sua cricca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



La vera domanda è: questo video è *cruciale*?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè ma credete veramente che non sia un messaggio fatto apposta per cercare di alzare il prezzo nella trattativa?
> Di punto in bianco questo esce in televisione a dire che vorrebbe vendere il Milan (e dice chiaramente che ci prova da più di un anno) ma preferibilmente in mano italiane (come per dire: tirate fuori 50 milioni in più e vedete che i vostri occhi non saranno più a mandorla dei miei).
> Venderà tranquilli, vi pare che tiri fuori 150 milioni l'anno di perdite cosi senza rendersene conto, come se fossero 100 euro. Ahah



Magari fosse così..ma chiaramente si è visto come fosse convinto e contento di andare avanti col suo grande Milan.In queste settimane evidentemente ha sciolto tutti i dubbi.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Maggio 2016)

Rare volte ho odiato qualcuno come questo aborto d'uomo in questo momento.
Probabilmente ce l'avessi sotto mano non riuscirei a rispondere delle mie azioni.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Magari fosse così..ma chiaramente si è visto come fosse convinto e contento di andare avanti col suo grande Milan.In queste settimane evidentemente ha sciolto tutti i dubbi.



Si cosi convinto come con Bertolaso sindaco di Roma.
Dai ragazzi, mi sembra evidente che sta facendo questo per tirare su qualcosa nella trattativa. In ogni caso mi sembra evidente che questo cambia idea da un giorno all'altro. 
Potrebbe anche essere che semplicemente voleva vedere la reazione dei tifosi e capire quanto "elettorato" gli è rimasto in mano.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Maggio 2016)

Bruttissima botta ragazzi, veramente brutta. Sarà dura riprendersi.


----------



## Gatecrasher (6 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2016)

Sta dichiarando che chi sta cercando di comprare il milan non ha soldi a sufficienza e credo sia giusto tentare con questa strategia di esposizione mediatica. Forse porterà ad un nulla di fatto ma il messaggio a chi deve arrivare è arrivato. 

Il discorso seguendolo sul filo logico non sembra molto coerente: ho investito molto-abbiamo rischiato-il primo che mi porta i soldi lo vendo. Bha, un po' di dubbio che abbia perso lucidità ora sembra più plausibile.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si cosi convinto come con Bertolaso sindaco di Roma.
> Dai ragazzi, mi sembra evidente che sta facendo questo per tirare su qualcosa nella trattativa. In ogni caso mi sembra evidente che questo cambia idea da un giorno all'altro.
> Potrebbe anche essere che semplicemente voleva vedere la reazione dei tifosi e capire quanto "elettorato" gli è rimasto in mano.



Bertolaso è una sua pedina...il Milan una sua creatura,una cosa crede solo sua e che ha inventato lui.Il paragone non calza.


----------



## gianluca1193 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Grazie Graziella, grazie ar ca...


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

Una cosa però bisogna dirla, maledetta finale di coppa Italia, maledetta, a ripensarci era meglio uscire come nostro solito a gennaio.
E non andiamo a incontrare squadracce assurde fino alla semifinale? pazzesco.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Tradotto:

"Io vorrei vendere (LOL, si credeteci) ma preferirei vendere ad un italiano che riporti il Milan ai fasti di 10 anni fa, ma voi sapete meglio di me che italiani in grado di farlo non ce ne sta manco mezzo, quindi il Milan me lo tengo io, potete dire e fare quello che vi pare, ma me lo tengo, continuo a prendervi per il fondoschiena, e voi vi attaccate al pisello."


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè ma credete veramente che non sia un messaggio fatto apposta per cercare di alzare il prezzo nella trattativa?
> Di punto in bianco questo esce in televisione a dire che vorrebbe vendere il Milan (e dice chiaramente che ci prova da più di un anno) ma preferibilmente in mano italiane (come per dire: tirate fuori 50 milioni in più e vedete che i vostri occhi non saranno più a mandorla dei miei).
> Venderà tranquilli, vi pare che tiri fuori 150 milioni l'anno di perdite cosi senza rendersene conto, come se fossero 100 euro. Ahah



Che poi la frase "possibilmente in mani italiane" è chiaramente smentita dai fatti: aveva firmato l'accordo in esclusiva con l'italianissimo Bee, voleva vendere quote agli italianissimi russi della Gazprom ecc.

La cosa certa *sembra *essere la volontà di vendere. Dico sembra perché con Berlusca non si è mai sicuri di nulla.

Però anche a me sembra una manovra per alzare il prezzo.

Poi ovviamente ognuno si fa le proprie opinioni.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi la frase "possibilmente in mani italiane" è chiaramente smentita dai fatti: aveva firmato l'accordo in esclusiva con l'italianissimo Bee, voleva vendere quote agli italianissimi russi della Gazprom ecc.
> 
> La cosa certa *sembra *essere la volontà di vendere. Dico sembra perché con Berlusca non si è mai sicuri di nulla.
> 
> ...



Bee era un fantoccio per riciclare denaro dall'estero..sul fatto che voglia o volesse vendere non c è mai stata certezza


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Ok se conosco bene un pochino il nano, ha venduto ai cinesi.


----------



## markjordan (6 Maggio 2016)

praticamente ha chiesto garanzie ai cinesi
sa che in Italia e' invendibile , la frase ha solo significato politico , e' ininfluente x il futuro del Milan


----------



## gianluca1193 (6 Maggio 2016)

Non si può essere ottimisti davanti ciò.
Dite che sta tirando sul prezzo?
I cinesi manderanno Silvio a quel paese e vireranno su un'altra squadra.
Questi sono turning point.
Non c'è via d'uscita.
Game Over.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2016)

Comunque se non avesse detto "preferibilmente italiane".. avrebbe praticamente confermato la cessione quando fino ad un anno, la maggioranza non la dava per nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me non cambia nulla rispetto a ieri e l'altro ieri, la trattativa c'è e queste sono sparate elettorali.

Tra l'altro il video postato qualche pagina fa dovrebbe far capire il valore delle parole di berlusconi.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se non avesse detto "preferibilmente italiane".. avrebbe praticamente confermato la cessione quando fino ad un anno, la maggioranza non la dava per nulla.



Campagna elettorale, easy. Come l'Italmilan dell'anno scorso. Ha venduto o sta per farlo ai cinesi.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2016)

secondo me ha venduto, magari mi sbaglio, ma mi pare come la frase "non esiste presidente al mondo che possa venire qui e comprare kakà"


----------



## Hammer (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza.* E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.*
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto?!?

Ad ogni modo, per quanto riguarda la cessione: sappiamo bene che Silvio mente spesso e volentieri. Io spero lo stia facendo anche stavolta, perché altrimenti queste dichiarazioni sono la nostra TOMBA e la nostra LAPIDE.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Continuate voi a farvi del male seguendo campopiano e soci ragazzi...io mollo...per me la sentenza è stata data.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (6 Maggio 2016)

Ma quando dice che aspetta suggerimenti dai tifosi su possibili acquirenti?


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me sto messaggio mi tranquillizza di più. Cavolo dice lui stesso "è un anno che cerco di vendere il Milan". Siamo passati dal dire "cerco qualcuno che mi aiuta" ad ammettere che vuole liberarsi della maggioranza.
Vuole solo uno che tira fuori i soldi che vuole recuperare (e secondo me esattamente quelli che ha tirato fuori lui in 30 anni o quanto meno una cifra il più possibile vicina). Figurati se è cosi scemo da vendere solo perché uno è italiano oppure no. Dai non scherziamo


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Dico la mia, questa o è una chiusura definitiva o è l'ammissione di qualcosa. Ma, sempre secondo me, i cinesi non la prenderanno bene*



Good job, ha tirato fuori falsità negli ultimi giorni e ha dato visibilità al suo giornale, su questo c'è poco da dire, complimenti.
I milanisti lo prendono nel didietro sia dai giornalisti che sparano a zero sulle nostre speranze di vedere Berlusconi evaporare dal Milan e poi dal video del sorridente presidente che, in un video girato in uno ospizio (mi sembra di capire), smonta tutto con dichiarazioni deliranti e senza senso, con convinzioni che sa solo lui.
Complimenti anche a Galliani, sempre bello sorridente e prontissimo più che mai ad accaparrarsi i soliti cessi inutili, quest'anno forse comincerà in anticipo perché deve farsi perdonare un'annata disastrosa che segue altre annate stranamente peggiori di quella attuale.
Non ne usciamo più, spero che il prossimo anno lo stadio sarà completamente vuoto, non dovranno esserci nemmeno i bambini delle scuole calcio e tutte quelle persone che hanno l'accesso gratuito alla peggior decaduta degli ultimi, non solo nei nomi e nella qualità dei risultati ottenuti ma negli UOMINI al comando, completamente superati dal tempo e dall'incapacità che li perseguita da almeno un decennio, sia nelle scelte che nei modi, checché se ne dica questi qui vengono odiati più per come si pongono che per altro, tanto i risultati non arriverebbero nemmeno per sbaglio e la rassegnazione ha il sopravvento ogni maledetta estate.


----------



## bargnani83 (6 Maggio 2016)

è finita. anni su anni di mediocrità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma come non vuol dire niente XD???? e nel bel mezzo di una trattativa come questa Berlusconi se ne uscirebbe con "preferirei vendere a degli italiani"??? dai, capisco lo shock ma è ora di accettare la verità. Il Milan è ufficialmente morto.


Ascolta: la trattativa coi cinesi esiste o no? Sì e questo conta. Tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## mistergao (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Pura.
Propaganda.
Elettorale.

Ripetete insieme a me: pura propaganda elettorale.

Ormai di questo uomo contano più i silenzi delle parole.

Pura.
Propaganda.
Elettorale.


----------



## Gatecrasher (6 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## gianluca1193 (6 Maggio 2016)

Io mi auguro vada tutto per il meglio ma non ci credo.
Quindi, fino a stamattina dovevano firmare ancora l'esclusiva ed ora invece avrebbe già venduto?
Secondo me invece ha rifiutato ancora una volta, andando avanti di testa sua.
Voglio sbagliarmi.


----------



## gianluca1193 (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Secondo me sto messaggio mi tranquillizza di più. Cavolo dice lui stesso "è un anno che cerco di vendere il Milan". Siamo passati dal dire "cerco qualcuno che mi aiuta" ad ammettere che vuole liberarsi della maggioranza.
> Vuole solo uno che tira fuori i soldi che vuole recuperare (e secondo me esattamente quelli che ha tirato fuori lui in 30 anni o quanto meno una cifra il più possibile vicina). Figurati se è cosi scemo da vendere solo perché uno è italiano oppure no. Dai non scherziamo



Figurati se uno è così scemo da fare un video dicendo cosí tante putta.nate ...
Oh, aspetta... L'ha fatto?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

*Compagnoni (SKY):" Berlusconi ha praticamente alzato un muro verso i cinesi. Non vuole vendere a loro, mi pare chiaro."*


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

La cosa più grave passata inosservata è quando dice di sopportare CON PIU' ELEGANZA (quindi senza insultare la società) un digiuno passeggero


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ascolta: la trattativa coi cinesi esiste o no? Sì e questo conta. Tutto il resto è fuffa.



Qual'è la certezza della trattativa coi cinesi?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Suma sta gongolando, dice che non c'è nessuna trattativa e nessun cinese. Io non ne posso più, noi non ci meritiamo questo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Compagnoni (SKY):" Berlusconi ha praticamente alzato un muro verso i cinesi. Non vuole vendere a loro, mi pare chiaro."*



Vabbè figurati se sta massa di juventini non ci specula sopra.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma sta gongolando, dice che non c'è nessuna trattativa e nessun cinese. Io non ne posso più, noi non ci meritiamo questo



Ma ancora che date ascolti a gente che non merita nemmeno di esistere?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro vada tutto per il meglio ma non ci credo.
> Quindi, fino a stamattina dovevano firmare ancora l'esclusiva ed ora invece avrebbe già venduto?
> Secondo me invece ha rifiutato ancora una volta, andando avanti di testa sua.
> Voglio sbagliarmi.



Ha rifiutato è palese.Ha sciolto le riserve che lo attanagliavano queste settimane e ha detto no.
Se vendesse ora ai Cinesi farebbe una figura da pirla e non credo voglia farla...ha riflettuto bene e questa è la sua scelta...maledetta scelta..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



La cosa positiva è che sono finite le sparate di Campopiano ha avuto la sua settimana di "gloria",se aspetta uno italiano siamo freschi, detto questo faccia quello che vuole io manco mi arrabbio più


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma sta gongolando, dice che non c'è nessuna trattativa e nessun cinese. Io non ne posso più, noi non ci meritiamo questo


Gongolano del male di questa squadra.. E loro sarebbero milanisti? Che scempio..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Maggio 2016)

Bye bye Cina...bye bye Champions....bye ne Milan. ...io resto convinto che questo punto bisogna fare un azionariato popolare


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma sta gongolando, dice che non c'è nessuna trattativa e nessun cinese. Io non ne posso più, noi non ci meritiamo questo



Suma. Cristo santo. Suma.

Adesso starà bridando insieme a Pelleratti e Franco agli Ordini.


----------



## Fabius.85 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Io non credo una parola di quello che dice (non l'ho mai fatto e a maggior ragione adesso che sfiora gli 80). La parte sui venditori preferibilmente italiani è pura campagna elettorale per cercare di far breccia sull'elettorato più spostato a destra.
Non so come andrà a finire questa storia e non mi voglio appassionare come ho fatto l'anno scorso, aspetto il corso degli eventi e poi 
Ne trarrò le conseguenze. 
Comunque secondo me sta male (lo dico senza ironia).


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Gongolano del male di questa squadra.. E loro sarebbero milanisti? Che scempio..



Suma è pagato dai due infami.


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Bye bye Cina...bye bye Champions....bye ne Milan. ...io resto convinto che questo punto bisogna fare un azionariato popolare



In Italia?? Impossibile


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Compagnoni (SKY):" Berlusconi ha praticamente alzato un muro verso i cinesi. Non vuole vendere a loro, mi pare chiaro."*



Il colpo del KO lo subirà pure lui, se ne accorgerà presto.


----------



## markjordan (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma sta gongolando, dice che non c'è nessuna trattativa e nessun cinese. Io non ne posso più, noi non ci meritiamo questo


do you remember Bacca ?

sbagliero' ma l'uscita' di S ha aumentato le mie quote sulla possibilita' di vendita

ps
firme varie , cda , tutte str....e , decide S


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Suma. Cristo santo. Suma.
> 
> Adesso starà bridando insieme a Pelleratti e Franco agli Ordini.




E Furio cane Fedele e Peppe mangio gli avanzi Di Stefano non li citiamo?


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2016)

scusate ma davvero credete alla storiella degli italiani cui vendere....

ma siamo noi ad esserci fatti fotografare con Mr Bee?

per me ha venduto.


----------



## sballotello (6 Maggio 2016)

ma la scorsa estate non diceva che voleva venderci ad uno stato?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> scusate ma davvero credete alla storiella degli italiani cui vendere....
> 
> ma siamo noi ad esserci fatti fotografare con Mr Bee?
> 
> per me ha venduto.


Mister bee era un fantoccio di fininvest..se avessis eguito i passaggi della storia lo avresti capito...tant' è che è sparito da mesi e mesi senza rilasciare dichiarazioni.


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma la scorsa estate non diceva che voleva venderci ad uno stato?



Aspettiamo che ci compri lo stato italiano.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2016)

Premetto: eventualmente felice di essere deriso dagli ottimisti di questo forum magari fra qualche settimana.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> scusate ma davvero credete alla storiella degli italiani cui vendere....
> 
> ma siamo noi ad esserci fatti fotografare con Mr Bee?
> 
> per me ha venduto.



Si ha venduto e se ne esce con la frase che preferisce un italiano?, ma dai per me è stata la "mazzata" ai Cinesi , per la serie " Non voglio vendere a voi".


----------



## anakyn101 (6 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> scusate ma davvero credete alla storiella degli italiani cui vendere....
> 
> ma siamo noi ad esserci fatti fotografare con Mr Bee?
> 
> per me ha venduto.



E a chi avrebbe venduto?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

Ora accomodatevi a contendervi l'Inter con il suning... Tanto è così che finirà


----------



## sballotello (6 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo che ci compri lo stato italiano.



Renzi nuovo presidente del Milan?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

E'finita ragazzi AMEN. Non può dire che venderebbe ad italiani e poi dare il milan ai cinesi. La sua immagine come ne viene fuori? altrochè propaganda elettorale..altro che immagine da difendere..


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (6 Maggio 2016)

Intanto per Suma il Milan "ha una buonissima squadra"


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

Intanto su facebook lo criticano quasi tutti. Per fortuna direi.


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Maggio 2016)

Anche nella notte più buia e nello schifo incessante nel sentire queste parole dalla prima all'ultima di questa sottospecie di video che avrei preferito non fosse mai esistito,dico la mia:

-Kaka resta al Milan.
-Ibra e Thiago rimangono.

Poi si è visto com'è andata a finire,spero solo che anche questa volta sia così.

P.S

Mi viene da piangere e spaccare qualcosa allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Qual'è la certezza della trattativa coi cinesi?


Secondo te non esiste la trattative coi cinesi? La certezza è Galatioto, oltre alla mancata smentita di Fininvest e al "no comment" di Cannatelli.


----------



## sballotello (6 Maggio 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Intanto per Suma il Milan "ha una buonissima squadra"



Si vede... Basta legger la classifica


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Riguardatevi il video e vi toglierete tutti i dubbi purtroppo...capirete subito fin dall'inizio che non ha nessuna intenzione di vendere.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo te non esiste la trattative coi cinesi? La certezza è Galatioto, oltre alla mancata smentita di Fininvest e al "no comment" di Cannatelli.



Non è che non esiste...esisteva...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2016)

E' ora di staccare definitivamente con il Milan. La mia passione finisce qui.

Pazienza, nella vita ci sono cose più importanti.


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi non vi demoralizzate, già il fatto che non c'è stata smentita di Fininvest, che galatioto ha parlato,e che fino ad ora nessuno ha rinnovato e il nostro neo allenatore ha il contratto fino a fine stagione fa sperare. Lui ha detto che vuole vendere e quindi non bisogna disperare, anche perché di italiani con 1 miliardo in tasca non ce ne sono


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Maggio 2016)

Finche' lui restera' il presidente del Milan, scordiamoci l'Europa. Siamo destinati a starne fuori per un bel pezzo e sono arrivato alla conclusione che a lui non freghi nulla di ripianare ogni anno i mostruosi buchi di bilancio, per lui e' ormai diventata una questione di principio. Bisogna resistere e aspettare tempi migliori.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ora di staccare definitivamente con il Milan. La mia passione finisce qui.
> 
> Pazienza, nella vita ci sono cose più importanti.



Come al solito ti riquoto.

Almeno mi sono liberato di un pensiero in testa, tanto prima o poi passeremo di mano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2016)

Hanno ucciso la passione di tutti i tifosi intelligenti. Questo è troppo.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non vi demoralizzate, già il fatto che non c'è stata smentita di Fininvest, che galatioto ha parlato,e che fino ad ora nessuno ha rinnovato e il nostro neo allenatore ha il contratto fino a fine stagione fa sperare. Lui ha detto che vuole vendere e quindi non bisogna disperare, anche perché di italiani con 1 miliardo in tasca non ce ne sono



Fininvest non smentisce perchè non c 'è nulla da smentire...i cinesi si son visti solo sui giornali.Galatioto lo hanno rispedito a casa.


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Maggio 2016)

L'unica cosa che possiamo sperare è che sia una delle solite "Berlusconate" a scopo elettorale stile "Kaka resta al Milan".


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Fininvest non smentisce perchè non c 'è nulla da smentire...i cinesi si son visti solo sui giornali.Galatioto lo hanno rispedito a casa.



Non mi risulta che evergrande ha smentito e poi fininvest alla minima notizia su giornale non tardava a smentire cosa che non si è ancora avverata e poi come mai in non ci sono ancora rinnovi e l'appuntamento col UEFA della settimana prossima è stato annullato??


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2016)

Comunque sia,mi aspetto entro domani un comunicato di Galatioto o per conto suo. In caso non arriva nulla,siamo ancora dentro.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2016)

c'è da dire una cosa.....analizzando a freddo il tutto:
l'unica vera frase che destabilizza in ottica cessione è quando dice "preferibilmente mani italiane"...se non avesse detto quello assumerebbe tutta un altro significato...avrebbe alla fine confermato che cerca di venderlo e VUOLE venderlo,precisando in mani sicure (e questo non aggiunge ne toglie nulla)...la frase che ho virgolettato è effettivamente devastante ma non ha detto ESCLUSIVAMENTE...ha detto PREFERIBILMENTE..

Non lo so...forse sto cercando auto-illudermi....


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

Allora, calma. Vediamo come potrebbero stare le cose...

Le ipotesi sono due (dando per la vera la trattativa con i cinesi, azzi e mazzi)

A) Probabilità: 0,0001%

Lui ha già venduto, e questo video è fatto, con il "consenso" dei cinesi. Mi riferisco alla roba del vendere (cosa che ha pur sempre ammesso), agli italiani. Per questioni politiche ha davuto dire sta cosa, passate le elezioni, ciao ciao alla storiella degli italiani.

B) Probabilità: 99,999%

E' completamente e definitivamente uscito di testa. E' *DAVVERO* convinto che con Brocchi il gioco è migliorato, che abbiamo fatto figure di m con Carpi, Verona e Frosinone per colpa degli arbitri, e ha detto quella roba di vendere agli italiani perchè non vuole vendere ai cinesi e dire indirettamente che non venderà MAI.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2016)

Sul web c'é chi apprezza. Ci aspetta un'altra stagione indegna. Forza Bologna, Roma e Juventus.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che evergrande ha smentito e poi fininvest alla minima notizia su giornale non tardava a smentire cosa che non si è ancora avverata e poi come mai in non ci sono ancora rinnovi e l'appuntamento col UEFA della settimana prossima è stato annullato??



fininvest non ha smentito perchè la trattativa c'era..ripeto C'ERA..
ma era segreta quindi non c'è bisogno di comunicare nulla alla stampa.


----------



## super87 (6 Maggio 2016)

Chiaramente sta cercando di tirare su il prezzo.

Altrimenti non avrebbe avuto senso fare un video in cui ammette di non avere acquirenti interessanti.


----------



## bonvo74 (6 Maggio 2016)

Meanwhaile quel viscido di suma sta facendo in tv l'acrobatica difesa del video del pazzo di arcore


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Appena ho appreso la notizia mi è venuta voglia di andare davanti alla sua villa a farmi esplodere, poi ho visto il video e mi ha fatto quasi tenerezza, un vecchietto di 80 e passa anni che è palesemente andato, la chicca: "col Verona siamo stati sfortunati", ma Cristo Dio, hai preso 28 tiri dall'ultima in classifica, ma che cosa stai dicendo?! Per non parlare delle altre frasi su Brocchi.
Comunque io qui ero uno dei più positivi in ottica cessione ed ero strasicuro che avrebbe ceduto, dopo questo video ho capito che questo qui non schioda. E' finita. Ovviamente non guarderò più il Milan finché non cederà o finché non affida i soldi a persone capaci.


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> fininvest non ha smentito perchè la trattativa c'era..ripeto C'ERA..
> ma era segreta quindi non c'è bisogno di comunicare nulla alla stampa.



Secondo me per dire che ha venduto aspetta il dopo elezioni,questo video serve solamente per far vedere che lui vuole che il Milan rimanga italiano ma solo per una questione di voti infatti dice preferibilmente non dice solo a mani italiane


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo me per dire che ha venduto aspetta il dopo elezioni,questo video serve solamente per far vedere che lui vuole che il Milan rimanga italiano ma solo per una questione di voti infatti dice preferibilmente non dice solo a mani italiane



Libero di illuderti ancora..per me è stato chiarissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo me per dire che ha venduto aspetta il dopo elezioni,questo video serve solamente per far vedere che lui vuole che il Milan rimanga italiano ma solo per una questione di voti infatti dice preferibilmente non dice solo a mani italiane



Avrebbe preso più voti se avesse ceduto.


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Meanwhaile quel viscido di suma sta facendo in tv l'acrobatica difesa del video del pazzo di arcore



Berlusconi ama il Milan.
Galliani soffre a vederci in questa situazione.
Dio che stai lassù, portaci i campioni in estate, ti prego.
Guardo il cielo.. bla bla bla.

Tipico Suma.
Suma quando guardi il cielo e aspetti i campioni prova a sputare verso l'alto, vedrai dove arriva..


----------



## beleno (6 Maggio 2016)

Visto ora il video. In pratica ha detto di dare fiducia a Brocchi (scelto da lui) fino a fine stagione perche' c'e' stato un miglioramento nel gioco. Ha detto che il momento di digiuno sara' passeggero. Ha detto che sta cercando di lasciare il Milan in buone mani italiane. Campagna elettorale pura e semplice IMHO.


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2016)

Come ho detto già qualche settimana fa, mi dispiace moltissimo per tutti i tifosi veri che sono stati presi in giro ancora una volta..


----------



## diavolo (6 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno sarà felice oggi

Ora via coi rinnovi


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2016)

chiaramente siamo nelle ipotesi
la frase
A chi mi dice che devo vendere, rispondo: ci sto provando da un anno. Ma vorrei lasciare il Milan in buone mani. In mani che gli garantissero un futuro da protagonista. E possibilmente, in mani italiane. A questo fine, qualsiasi suggerimento è il benvenuto.

Bene se volesse dire:
sto per vendere il milan ai cinesi, vorrei venderlo a soggetti di nazionalità italiana, se c'è un imprenditore italiano interessato si faccia avanti ora o io venderò il milan ai cinesi?

Onestamente avrebbe un senso.
Prima di sottoscrivere un accordo con i cinesi chiede se c'è un italiano che vorrebbe comprarsi il milan


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Maggio 2016)

io mi auguro e spero che sia un video fatto apposta per attirare altri " presunti acquirenti italiani " , sta dicendo occhio che voglio vendere e sto vendendo ad un acquirente straniero ( cinese ) e fissa una data ipotetica 22 maggio.

se le cose non stessero in questi termini e fosse rinnovato il tutto con il brocco e l'italcessimilan credo che la prossima volta che mi chiamano da premium per rinnovare il contratto si beccano un rutto che gli crepo il vetro del telefono.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Maggio 2016)

Scusate... Ma io il video non lo voglio vedere..

Ma quando ha detto ste cose... Aveva in mano un foglio e leggeva oppure discorso non preparato????


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2016)

speriamo sia come dicono alcuni di voi...ossia l'ultima speranza di trovare un acquirente italiano prima di cedere ai cinesi...

oppure è una mossa per "stanare" i cinesi...del tipo "posso vendervi ma ho io il coltello dalla parte del manico quindi venite incontro alle mie richieste"


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> io mi auguro e spero che sia un video fatto apposta per attirare altri " presunti acquirenti italiani " , sta dicendo occhio che voglio vendere e sto vendendo ad un acquirente straniero ( cinese ) e fissa una data ipotetica 22 maggio.
> 
> se le cose non stessero in questi termini e fosse rinnovato il tutto con il brocco e l'italcessimilan credo che la prossima volta che mi chiamano da premium per rinnovare il contratto si beccano un rutto che gli crepo il vetro del telefono.


Si e gli serve un video su facebook per attirare compratori italiani?maddai..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2016)

Ma poi sti acquirenti italiani chi mai potrebbero essere?
In Italia non c'è nessuno disposto a sborsare cifre astronomiche per una società in disfacimento.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si e gli serve un video su facebook per attirare compratori italiani?maddai..



pensi veramente che sia tanto strano ....... certe trattative vanno fatte in silenzio e non tutto quello che viene detto ha un senso.

e comunque ripeto , voglio essere ancora positivo.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusate... Ma io il video non lo voglio vedere..
> 
> Ma quando ha detto ste cose... Aveva in mano un foglio e leggeva oppure discorso non preparato????



Si vedeva chiaramente che leggeva.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2016)

gli esempi di silvio che dice bianco e poi fa nero sono infiniti....tutti citate kakò ibra t.silva ma mi viene in mente anche "balotelli è una mela marcia"(parole dette in video) e poi ovviamente acquistato.......


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Si vedeva chiaramente che leggeva.



Un comunicato scritto......
Bhe quel vecchio furbacchione se lo sarà preparato alla perfezione.
Per me ha detto che sta vendendo ai cinesi. 
È fatta.


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si e gli serve un video su facebook per attirare compratori italiani?maddai..



no non gli serve per attirare investitori, ma evitare che in campagna elettorale gli dicano che ha venduto il milan ai cinesi.
A quel punto lui potrebbe dire che ha addirittura messo un video su fb dove spiegava la situazione e la sua volontà di vendere ad imprenditori italiani, ma visto che nessuno si è fatto avanti,per il bene del milan, suo malgrado, ha venduto ai cinesi.

Il video è chiaramente preparato e non è un discorso a braccio


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> no non gli serve per attirare investitori, ma evitare che in campagna elettorale gli dicano che ha venduto il milan ai cinesi.
> A quel punto lui potrebbe dire che ha addirittura messo un video su fb dove spiegava la situazione e la sua volontà di vendere ad imprenditori italiani, ma visto che nessuno si è fatto avanti,per il bene del milan, suo malgrado, ha venduto ai cinesi.
> 
> Il video è chiaramente preparato e non è un discorso a braccio



Bingo!!!! al mio paese si chiama preparare il terreno.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> no non gli serve per attirare investitori, ma evitare che in campagna elettorale gli dicano che ha venduto il milan ai cinesi.
> A quel punto lui potrebbe dire che ha addirittura messo un video su fb dove spiegava la situazione e la sua volontà di vendere ad imprenditori italiani, ma visto che nessuno si è fatto avanti,per il bene del milan, suo malgrado, ha venduto ai cinesi.
> 
> Il video è chiaramente preparato e non è un discorso a braccio



questa ipotesi mi convince...ci ragiono...interessantissima


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine mi sa che l'unico che c'ha azzeccato è stato il pluri insultato Montanari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2016)

"Non vuole cedere la maggioranza" cit.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ette-la-vendita-totale-del-milan-vt36543.html

Qui ho inserito una mia visione del video, ditemi che ne pensate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2016)

A chi è così sicuro che questo video di 3 minuti pieno di deliri e banalità abbia distrutto una trattativa di centinaia di milioni di euro gestita da uno dei piu grandi advisor mondiali, faccio solo due appunti, di natura non-economica.

-"Kakà resta al milan". "il presidente l'ha detto, ora è vincolato, non può s*******rsi così" ----- kakà ceduto 6 mesi dopo
-"Balotelli è una mela marcia, e non troverà mai spazio nel mio milan. " --- ora ditemi chi in quei giorni avrebbe puntato un ghello sull'arrivo di balotelli (considerando anche la smentita categorica del cravatta)

La morale è che le parole di quest "uomo" non contano davvero nulla.

Quindi, easy.

Se domani non arrivano smentite ufficiali o comunicati vari, siamo dentro piu che mai!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Squinzi prossimo proprietario del Milan



Sarebbe veramente una gran cosa


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Comunque la frase che inquieta di più è quella in cui dice che abbiamo gioito parecchio in passato, per cui in fin dei conti degli anni negativi ci possono stare. Questa frase è la pietra tombale.


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2016)

scusate vi immaginate Berlusconi che rilascia un messaggio per dire che rimarrà proprietario del Milan, come se altri lo avessero di fatto cacciato o se dovesse giustificarsi?

Un messaggio si spiega solo se intende vendere.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic non si vendono. Anzi Thiago rinnova anche.


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



premesso, che ormai si è capito cosa ci aspetti, la farsa non è ancora terminata, altre puntate in arrivo, mi gioco le p...e


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> scusate vi immaginate Berlusconi che rilascia un messaggio per dire che rimarrà proprietario del Milan, come se altri lo avessero di fatto cacciato o se dovesse giustificarsi?
> 
> Un messaggio si spiega solo se intende vendere.



Anche questo è vero.Una difesa su brocchi che sembra più un introduzione al messaggio vero e proprio dato che di brocchi in questo mese non ne ha mai parlato e quindi puzza la cosa.
Mi sto convincendo sempre più che il messaggio che abbia voluto far passare sia proprio quello che ha provato a vendere ad italiani ma non ce ne sono e quindi tocca vendere ai tanto odiati comunisti.


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero.Una difesa su brocchi che sembra più un introduzione al messaggio vero e proprio dato che di brocchi in questo mese non ne ha mai parlato e quindi puzza la cosa.
> Mi sto convincendo sempre più che il messaggio che abbia voluto far passare sia proprio quello che ha provato a vendere ad italiani ma non ce ne sono e quindi tocca vendere ai tanto odiati comunisti.



Il cinesi sono comunisti in nome e poco altro


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2016)

scusate non per dire ma lo stava vendendo all'italiano Mr Bee?
Ma non era inglese...... a no quello è un altro.... mmm era thailandese o napoletano??


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il cinesi sono comunisti in nome e poco altro



Lo so,ma la stampa italiana lo schernirebbe lo stesso...lui era quello che diceva Mao comunista bolliva i bambini.In qualche modo deve uscirne in maniera pulita sotto elezioni. Fatto sta che l'unica nostra controprova di tutto ciò è aspettare Galatioto che dice.La gazza lo contatterà a breve di sicuro.


----------



## Doctore (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lo so,ma la stampa italiana lo schernirebbe lo stesso...lui era quello che diceva* Mao comunista bolliva i bambini*.In qualche modo deve uscirne in maniera pulita sotto elezioni. Fatto sta che l'unica nostra controprova di tutto ciò è aspettare Galatioto che dice.La gazza lo contatterà a breve di sicuro.


Non so se li bolliva...ma in confronto mussolini e' stato un generoso statista amante della liberta e della democrazia


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic non si vendono. Anzi Thiago rinnova anche.



-"Noi ritieniamo Kakà* un giocatore simbolo* ed auspichiamo che Kakà concluda la sua carriera col Milan" (Il giocatore verrà venduto STRANAMENTE 24 ore dopo la chiusura dei seggi delle *elezioni Europee*"

- " I tifosi del milan possono dormire sonni tranquilli (riferendosi a Thiago) mentre per l'altro (Ibra) riteniamo che sia la punta più forte al mondo e quindi rimane anche lui".Frase detta a Sportitalia,poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.

- "Siccome io ho avuto modo per vicende della vità di poter dare un giudizio sull'uomo Balotelli,è una persona che* io non acceterei mai* facesse parte dello spogliatoio del Milan".Inutile dire come è andata a finire.

-"Ho avuto modo di conoscere questo signore *Guido Bertolaso*,non è un campione del Bla,bla,bla come gli altri candidati degli altri partiti,è un campione del fare.Noi con lui offriamo ai Romani e a Roma la migliore possibilità di avere qualcuno che possa essere in grado di lavorare,per cancellare il degrado in cui Roma è stata fatta cadere dai governi della Sinistra".Non vi dico nemmeno che è successo dopo.

Con questo Vostro Onore ho concluso.Arrivederci,arrivederci.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A chi è così sicuro che questo video di 3 minuti pieno di deliri e banalità abbia distrutto una trattativa di centinaia di milioni di euro gestita da uno dei piu grandi advisor mondiali, faccio solo due appunti, di natura non-economica.
> 
> -"Kakà resta al milan". "il presidente l'ha detto, ora è vincolato, non può s*******rsi così" ----- kakà ceduto 6 mesi dopo
> -"Balotelli è una mela marcia, e non troverà mai spazio nel mio milan. " --- ora ditemi chi in quei giorni avrebbe puntato un ghello sull'arrivo di balotelli (considerando anche la smentita categorica del cravatta)
> ...



Spero che tu abbia ragione. La speranza è l'ultima a morire e il video può essere il primo passo verso un iscita facendola sembrare sofferta e per il bene della squadra. 
Vedremo nei prossimi giorni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> -"Noi ritieniamo Kakà* un giocatore simbolo* ed auspichiamo che Kakà concluda la sua carriera col Milan" (Il giocatore verrà venduto STRANAMENTE 24 ore dopo la chiusura dei seggi delle *elezioni Europee*"
> 
> - " I tifosi del milan possono dormire sonni tranquilli (riferendosi a Thiago) mentre per l'altro (Ibra) riteniamo che sia la punta più forte al mondo e quindi rimane anche lui".Frase detta a Sportitalia,poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.
> 
> ...


Beh si sa che bisogna sempre intendere l'opposto di quanto Berlusconi dichiara.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano sta twittando a raffica


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

*Tweet di Campopiano: L'ultima cosa che mi risulta è il summit di queste ore con Galatioto, per ora non ho altre news. Per me SB ha giocato al rialzo*


----------



## super87 (6 Maggio 2016)

E ci credo che oggi l'Italia è ridotta cosi ragazzi... Che tristezza sta gente, nulla di limpido pulito e trasparente.
Sempre inganni, menzogne e bugie.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: L'ultima cosa che mi risulta è il summit di queste ore con Galatioto, per ora non ho altre news. Per me SB ha giocato al rialzo*



Mi sembra evidente che sia cosi.
Altrimenti non ha senso un video del genere. Cosa doveva spiegare fatemi capire....

Palesissimo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente che sia cosi.
> Altrimenti non ha senso un video del genere. Cosa doveva spiegare fatemi capire....
> 
> Palesissimo



Boh, speriamo. Io ero strafiducioso fino a oggi pomeriggio, il video è stato una coltellata al mio milanismo. Speriamo bene, ma non sono fiducioso.


----------



## siioca (6 Maggio 2016)

Questo lancia la news e poi scompare...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2016)

e poi c'è sempre un fatto passato un po in sordina ma direi di fondamentale importanza:
il piano industriale che dovevano inviare all uefa e invece non hanno ancora inviato...o non c'entra?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2016)

cinesi o no, continuerò ad aspettare la natura. 

meno male che stavolta non mi sono fatta abbindolare come l'anno scorso con bee.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> no non gli serve per attirare investitori, ma evitare che in campagna elettorale gli dicano che ha venduto il milan ai cinesi.
> A quel punto lui potrebbe dire che ha addirittura messo un video su fb dove spiegava la situazione e la sua volontà di vendere ad imprenditori italiani, ma visto che nessuno si è fatto avanti,per il bene del milan, suo malgrado, ha venduto ai cinesi.
> 
> Il video è chiaramente preparato e non è un discorso *a braccio*


----------



## kYMERA (6 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> no non gli serve per attirare investitori, ma evitare che in campagna elettorale gli dicano che ha venduto il milan ai cinesi.
> A quel punto lui potrebbe dire che ha addirittura messo un video su fb dove spiegava la situazione e la sua volontà di vendere ad imprenditori italiani, ma visto che nessuno si è fatto avanti,per il bene del milan, suo malgrado, ha venduto ai cinesi.
> 
> Il video è chiaramente preparato e non è un discorso a braccio



*


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Maggio 2016)

cmq è chiaro a tutti che la storia tra silvio berlusconi ed i tifosi è finita definitivamente.


----------



## Casnop (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...


In questi giorni, chiunque conosca Silvio si è posto quasi istintivamente due domande: venderà? e soprattutto, cosa più importante del vendere il Milan, come venderà a livello di immagine questa eventualità che fa a pugni con la sua storia di conquistatore e non di dominato? La risposta è come sempre sorprendente, paradossale, tipicamente berlusconiana: negare l'evidenza della realtà che sta accadendo, come se egli inconsapevolmente la subisse, e non invece la determinasse in ogni suo passo. Con un occhio ai sondaggi: puoi vendere Pirelli e Prada allo straniero, e le vedove del made in Italy si inchinano alla ragione economica, ma vendergli il Milan no, è un'offesa alla memoria dei padri, alla storia individuale e collettiva di ognuno di noi, una resa del nostro sapere in una materia, il calcio, in cui riteniamo, a torto o a ragione, di essere i maestri infallibili. E quindi, vai con i comunicati su Facebook, i video, le messaggiate a reti unificate, l'alzabandiera dell'orgoglio nazionalista e rossonero, la rivendicazione di un progetto autarchico. Ma: negli ultimi due anni Silvio, che dice ora di voler vendere il Milan (tant’è che ci sta provando da un anno), e non più di costruirci sopra un progetto di squadra giovane ed italiana, ha trattato esclusivamente con soggetti di nazionalità estera, che certamente sapeva essere tali; Fininvest, nella individuazione di un partner per l'eventuale dismissione, ha ingaggiato uno degli agenti principe del mercato nordamericano, Galatioto, con inesistente esperienza della serie A e di potenziali acquirenti sul mercato italiano ed europeo: non il consulente ideale, per capirsi, intorno a cui legare una cordata di imprenditori della Bergamasca; l'identità parzialmente svelata dei componenti del consorzio cinese non è mai stata smentita da Fininvest. Berlusconi sa benissimo che sta trattando con soggetti stranieri di grandi capacità finanziarie, ma percepisce, non a torto, che ciò viene valutato positivamente dalla pubblica opinione non perché questo esprima un valore in sé, ma semplicemente perché costituisce il tramite necessario, ma non necessariamente preferibile, per restituire il Milan alla competitività cui era abituato. Il capobastone politico asseconda dunque questa impostazione con l'atteggiamento esposto di chi, obtorto collo, intende sì cedere il Milan, ma vorrebbe farlo in favore di un soggetto domestico, la cui acclarata inesistenza, certo a lui non imputabile, lo costringerebbe infine a valutare altre soluzioni. Il solito modo, obliquo, ammiccante ed allusivo di placare i morsi dello stomaco e di fugare i rimorsi dello spirito. Molto berlusconiano, egocentrico, autoreferenziale, indulgente con le proprie debolezze, e soprattutto schiettamente politico. Detto questo, i fatti, cioè le trattative per vendere il Milan, si cancellano in altro modo: si chiama la controparte, si esprime rincrescimento per tutto quanto di vano è stato fatto, e si decide di interrompere per sempre il dialogo negoziale. Facilissimo, due-tre telefonate, a cercare infine l’abbraccio dei pochi laudatores come se un domani non ci fosse. Detto questo, può accadere? E Berlusconi lo può davvero volere, se fino a qualche ora prima ha vigilato costantemente sulla prosecuzione della trattativa? Dubbi, nel solito giro di chiacchere.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Sembra un pupazzo di gomma.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra un pupazzo di gomma.



Un mio amico credeva fosse uno degli Autogol che lo imitava


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra un pazzo di gomma.



edit.


----------



## DannySa (6 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Ma è lui? forse il video è stato creato direttamente al pc? non sembra vero.
Non è che perde i pezzi come la Versace?


----------



## Fabius.85 (6 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma è lui? forse il video è stato creato direttamente al pc? non sembra vero.
> Non è che perde i pezzi come la Versace?



Ragazzi io ve L ho detto è irriconoscibile, perde i pezzi, biascica in un modo incredibile non "azzecca" più i tempi verbali, secondo me sta male sul serio (e non scherzo).


----------



## The P (7 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi ha fatto quello che fanno tutte le aziende e le persone di spicco con uno staff praparato sui social network: ascoltare la voce della rete e rispondere uscendone il più pulito possibile.

La parte legata al compratore italiano è invece indirizzata al suo "target" di riferimento, quello "politico": la fascia delle persone di mezza età (quello è il "cluster", usando delle parole più markettare, a cui si rivolge).
4 persone su 5, italiane, della fascia 40-60, non necessariamente rossonere, non sarebbero felici di vedere il Milan venduto ai cinesi.

Ci credo che venda il Milan? NO. Finché non lo vedo.
Questo video è la pietra tombale alla cesione? No. Non credo siano nemmeno così correlati.

Occhio che tuttavia quest'anno, come l'anno scorso, questa cessione sta regalando molta visibilità a un berlusconi sempre più fuori dalla scena che conta.
Lui è diventato un nobile (oddio che parola rivolta proprio a lui) decadente, proprio come il suo Milan.


----------



## DannySa (7 Maggio 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io ve L ho detto è irriconoscibile, perde i pezzi, biascica in un modo incredibile non "azzecca" più i tempi verbali, secondo me sta male sul serio (e non scherzo).



Una volta aveva una verve non indifferente per un ultrasettantenne, qui a me ha dato l'idea di essere stanco, ma di brutto.
Non ce la fa più, questo è assodato, un presidente di una squadra di calcio che si prepara il discorsino (leggendo) di un paio di minuti e ha bisogno di leggere quelle 3 cose che ha detto? dai su, quelle sono cose che memorizzi e vengono fuori sul momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2016)

È FINITA ragazzi , io con questo video sono talmente schifato che mi viene voglia di non seguire più nulla ... Non voglio più commentare nulla ..,
Lo sappiamo tutti come finirà , i cinesi si compreranno altro ( Inter?) e per noi sarà la morte certa con Brocco e Balotelli .

E FINITA e con questo finisce anche la mia carriera da tifoso , da oggi non sarà più la stessa cosa .


----------



## Ciachi (7 Maggio 2016)

È un bamboccio finto, di plastica, rincoxxnito, ridicolo, e ciononostante megalomane!!! Non so cosa abbia in testa...ma di lui non mi fido e non mi sono mai fidato!!! Ora ,se vende, ci salviamo!!! Se rimane con i cessi italiani e il mister brocco....allora addio Milan!


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Cinesi irritati dopo le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi*


----------



## Henry (7 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In questi giorni, chiunque conosca Silvio si è posto quasi istintivamente due domande: venderà? e soprattutto, cosa più importante del vendere il Milan, come venderà a livello di immagine questa eventualità che fa a pugni con la sua storia di conquistatore e non di dominato? La risposta è come sempre sorprendente, paradossale, tipicamente berlusconiana: negare l'evidenza della realtà che sta accadendo, come se egli inconsapevolmente la subisse, e non invece la determinasse in ogni suo passo. Con un occhio ai sondaggi: puoi vendere Pirelli e Prada allo straniero, e le vedove del made in Italy si inchinano alla ragione economica, ma vendergli il Milan no, è un'offesa alla memoria dei padri, alla storia individuale e collettiva di ognuno di noi, una resa del nostro sapere in una materia, il calcio, in cui riteniamo, a torto o a ragione, di essere i maestri infallibili. E quindi, vai con i comunicati su Facebook, i video, le messaggiate a reti unificate, l'alzabandiera dell'orgoglio nazionalista e rossonero, la rivendicazione di un progetto autarchico. Ma: negli ultimi due anni Silvio, che dice ora di voler vendere il Milan (tant’è che ci sta provando da un anno), e non più di costruirci sopra un progetto di squadra giovane ed italiana, ha trattato esclusivamente con soggetti di nazionalità estera, che certamente sapeva essere tali; Fininvest, nella individuazione di un partner per l'eventuale dismissione, ha ingaggiato uno degli agenti principe del mercato nordamericano, Galatioto, con inesistente esperienza della serie A e di potenziali acquirenti sul mercato italiano ed europeo: non il consulente ideale, per capirsi, intorno a cui legare una cordata di imprenditori della Bergamasca; l'identità parzialmente svelata dei componenti del consorzio cinese non è mai stata smentita da Fininvest. Berlusconi sa benissimo che sta trattando con soggetti stranieri di grandi capacità finanziarie, ma percepisce, non a torto, che ciò viene valutato positivamente dalla pubblica opinione non perché questo esprima un valore in sé, ma semplicemente perché costituisce il tramite necessario, ma non necessariamente preferibile, per restituire il Milan alla competitività cui era abituato. Il capobastone politico asseconda dunque questa impostazione con l'atteggiamento esposto di chi, obtorto collo, intende sì cedere il Milan, ma vorrebbe farlo in favore di un soggetto domestico, la cui acclarata inesistenza, certo a lui non imputabile, lo costringerebbe infine a valutare altre soluzioni. Il solito modo, obliquo, ammiccante ed allusivo di placare i morsi dello stomaco e di fugare i rimorsi dello spirito. Molto berlusconiano, egocentrico, autoreferenziale, indulgente con le proprie debolezze, e soprattutto schiettamente politico. Detto questo, i fatti, cioè le trattative per vendere il Milan, si cancellano in altro modo: si chiama la controparte, si esprime rincrescimento per tutto quanto di vano è stato fatto, e si decide di interrompere per sempre il dialogo negoziale. Facilissimo, due-tre telefonate, a cercare infine l’abbraccio dei pochi laudatores come se un domani non ci fosse. Detto questo, può accadere? E Berlusconi lo può davvero volere, se fino a qualche ora prima ha vigilato costantemente sulla prosecuzione della trattativa? Dubbi, nel solito giro di chiacchere.



Perfetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2016)

E niente la foto è pure un fake ... Qui L originale senza maglia del Milan


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2016)

ragazzi secondo il corriere della sera le dichiarazioni di silvio non dovrebbero precludere la firma per l'esclusiva con i cinesi...anche se sempre secondo il corriere sono irritati
il dato importante è che almeno per loro "le dichiarazioni di silvio non produrranno nessuna frenata sulla trattativa"


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Cinesi irritati dopo le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi*




.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E niente la foto è pure un fake ... Qui L originale senza maglia del Milan



Ma non si vergogna?!


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Cinesi irritati dopo le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi*



La Gazzetta ed il Corriere non sapevano nulla prima e non sanno nulla ora.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> cmq è chiaro a tutti che la storia tra silvio berlusconi ed i tifosi è finita definitivamente.



perché c'erano ancora dubbi ? 

ormai solo i suoi lacchè (pellegatti, suma e soci) lo stanno difendendo all'inverosimile ma la gente (anche sul versante politico) l'ha sfanculato già da un bel pezzo. 

mi chiedo cosa aspettino i suoi figli (soprattutto marina e piersilvio) a prendere in mano la situazione definitivamente, quell'uomo non ci sta più con la testa.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Maggio 2016)

italmilan it's coming...


----------



## koti (7 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Rare volte ho odiato qualcuno come questo aborto d'uomo in questo momento.
> Probabilmente ce l'avessi sotto mano non riuscirei a rispondere delle mie azioni.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ora di staccare definitivamente con il Milan. La mia passione finisce qui.
> 
> Pazienza, nella vita ci sono cose più importanti.


*


----------



## Casnop (7 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi secondo il corriere della sera le dichiarazioni di silvio non dovrebbero precludere la firma per l'esclusiva con i cinesi...anche se sempre secondo il corriere sono irritati
> il dato importante è che almeno per loro "le dichiarazioni di silvio non produrranno nessuna frenata sulla trattativa"


Pazienza, fiducia, ed attesa, come sempre... Come detto, quel video è un chiaro messaggio ad uso della sua platea politica nella fase preelettorale: non potendo usare la vicenda della vendita del club a proprio favore, cerca di attenuarne gli effetti presuntamente sfavorevoli nel momento in cui ciò gli è utile ed opportuno, senza poterne mutare la sostanza. Soprattutto perché egli non lo vuole: lo ha suscitato lui stesso. I cinesi sono cinesi da milioni di anni, ma soprattutto lo erano alla prima lettera di intenti portata per loro vece ad Arcore da Mr. Galatioto. Dai.


----------



## Serginho (7 Maggio 2016)

Francamente non ho capito la reazione da suicidio di molti di voi.
Non per essere troppo ottimista, ma Berlusconi ha sempre affermato una cosa e fatto il contrario, in ogni situazione. Queste dichiarazioni tra l'altro esprimono tutto e niente, non ha detto praticamente nulla dei suoi progetti futuri


----------



## Giangy (7 Maggio 2016)

Dopo la parola del saluto dal presidente del Milan ho capito tutto. Questa marionetta che sembra tirato con le filette dopo questo video mi ha distrutto completamente di botto la mia passione, tifo per il Milan. E finita per davvero questa volta! Sono schifato.


----------



## Coripra (7 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha fatto quello che fanno tutte le aziende e le persone di spicco con uno staff praparato sui social network: ascoltare la voce della rete e rispondere uscendone il più pulito possibile.
> 
> La parte legata al compratore italiano è invece indirizzata al suo "target" di riferimento, quello "politico": la fascia delle persone di mezza età (quello è il "cluster", usando delle parole più markettare, a cui si rivolge).
> *4 persone su 5, italiane, della fascia 40-60, non necessariamente rossonere, non sarebbero felici di vedere il Milan venduto ai cinesi.*



Meno male che sono over 60...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2016)

Mi sono svegliato questa mattina convinto di essermi sognato tutto avendo visto il video del nano pazzo questa notte ... Purtroppo è tutto vero . 

E FINITA


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Maggio 2016)

Oddio e' finita, il mondo implodera' a momenti, non mi resta che tifare per la prescrittere o la rubentinese, oddio moriremo tutti. A parte queste cose assurde, come ha scritto giustamente Sergihno e qualcun'altro non vedo nulla di strano in questo video propaganda,per il semplice motivo che cambia idea da un giorno all'altro. Poi parliamoci chiaro, chi sono questi cinesi folli che vogliono investire nel calcio italiano quando potrebbero farlo in quello inglese o tedesco e guadagnarci, qua in Italia ci rimettono solo soldi.Anch'io vorrei una proprieta' italiana ma chi e' lo stupido che ha tanti soldi da buttare,non parlatemi di Squinzi che ha un patrimonio di molto inferiore a Berlusconi e non combinerebbe nulla di buono, ci vorrebbero i Ferrero ma non vogliono entrarci per ovvi motivi. Il calcio italiano e' morto, perche' e' morta l'Italia una nazione fallita e di falliti, non a caso l'unica squadra seria e' la Juve che grazie ad una programmazione e ai finanziamenti statali degli Agnelli riescono a sopperire a questa crisi, altrimenti .... stessa fine di Milan e Inter


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Maggio 2016)

*CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.

GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora. 
Questi sono giorni fitti di contatti, sebbene alla luce delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e della reazione cino-americana, i punti di domanda siano diventati enormi. Sul tavolo c’è sempre la questione del dossier che dovrà contenere le garanzie bancarie degli investitori cinesi e ciò che continua a filtrare è uno scenario di attesa unito a una parola ricorrente: cautela. Estrema cautela perché il faldone, una volta completato, finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dargli seguito dando il via libera a un’esclusiva – non vincolante – con i cinesi per un mese. Di certo c’è che il Cda di Fininvest fino a ieri sera non era stato convocato. Al momento si può ipotizzare che Silvio non voglia abbandonare la scena da perdente, magari con un Milan fuori dalle coppe per il terzo anno consecutivo. E può darsi che sia più combattuto di quanto si pensi sulla cessione del club: la ragione, probabilmente, gli suggerisce di vendere, il cuore di tenere la società.

Repubblica (Currò): "Vorrei vendere agli italiani"... ma si stringe con i cinesi. Con un malinconico video su FB, la voce un po' strascicata, il patron rossonero ha ammesso la fine di un epoca, confermando di voler cedere alla cordata cinese ma correggendo in extremis il tiro affermando di preferire le mani italiane. Ma in verità l’accenno ai possibili soci italiani sembra quasi l’alibi definitivo per la cessione ai cinesi, guidati dall’immobiliare Evergrande e da Jack Ma, il fondatore del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, che partecipa all’operazione a titolo personale. Si stanno limando i dettagli: una delegazione del consulente della cordata, l’italo-americano Salvatore Galatioto, ha incontrato gli uomini di Fininvest in preparazione al Cda della holding della famiglia Berlusconi, previsto per i primi giorni della prossima settimana: verrà dato il via libera alla trattativa in esclusiva che – entro un mese - porterà la maggioranza ai nuovi soci. La valutazione complessiva del club rimane decisamente alta: oltre 500 milioni, più i debiti (330 milioni).
Un ripensamento è possibile. Ma il popolo milanista non pare augurarselo, come emerge dalla maggioranza dei commenti immediati (2700 soltanto nella prima ora) al videomessaggio, che è apparso piuttosto malinconico (vedi la sua immagine con la maglia del Milan) e per certi versi lugubre.

CorSera (Ravelli): Berlusconi annuncia di voler cedere ma di preferire un italiano. Nessun riferimento alla cordata cinese che da oltre un anno (dai tempi in cui spopolava mr Bee Taechaubol) sta trattando con Fininvest e che vorrebbe acquisire il 70% delle quote del Milan. Anzi quel riferimento inaspettato alle «mani italiane». Dal momento che non si conoscono offerte di imprenditori italiani, quello di Berlusconi sembra un auspicio generico, che a ora non trova appigli con la realtà e che in teoria non dovrebbe influire sulla firma della trattativa in esclusiva con i cinesi (comunque non vincolante).
Ufficialmente, dunque, non cambia nulla. Gli uomini Fininvest stanno predisponendo il famoso dossier sull’offerta da presentare a Berlusconi (ed è su questo che il presidente baserà la sua decisione) e cercano di raccogliere maggiori informazioni sulla composizione e sulle garanzie finanziarie della cordata cinese. Che però comincia a spazientirsi, convinta com’è di aver già abbondantemente fornito tutti i chiarimenti sull’identità dei potenziali compratori e di aver già fatto pervenire, attraverso gli advisor, tutte le prove della loro assoluta solidità finanziaria. Insomma, Fininvest e Berlusconi — è questo il senso dei ragionamenti «cinesi» — sanno benissimo chi siamo e che abbiamo i soldi; se ancora si sollevano tutti questi dubbi forse non c’è la volontà di vendere. Anche la pseudo apertura agli italiani non è stata apprezzata. Il che non significa che la trattativa registrerà per forza una frenata: la controparte è conscia del fatto che Berlusconi deve parlare ai tifosi e anche agli elettori. Però l’umore al tavolo non sarà dei migliori e l’esito a questo punto ancora più imprevedibile.*


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2016)

Inquietante. Goffo il tentativo di respingere le contestazioni e provato , a mio parere, dalla rivolta dei tifosi. La volontà di vendere 'possibilmente' ad un imprenditore italiano equivale a perder/prender tempo perchè un italiano che paghi quanto lui chiede non esiste. Perchè non da via il milan ad un euro se VERAMENTE lo ama come dice?? Magari a ferrero ( non il presidente della samp, ovvio). Vorrei farvi notare un altro passaggio , per la precisione quando invita ad accettare il momento con più eleganza perchè il digiuno sarà passeggero. Non notate il collegamento con le frasi di galliani di giorni fa sui 'cicli' delle squadre??? Son arrivato alla conclusione che berlusconi abbia deciso di continuare. Con l'italmilan o con qualsiasi altra genialata. E con galliani. Per me è finita. Definitivamente.


----------



## cremone (7 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inquietante. Goffo il tentativo di respingere le contestazioni e provato , a mio parere, dalla rivolta dei tifosi. La volontà di vendere 'possibilmente' ad un imprenditore italiano equivale a perder/prender tempo perchè un italiano che paghi quanto lui chiede non esiste. Perchè non da via il milan ad un euro se VERAMENTE lo ama come dice?? Magari a ferrero ( non il presidente della samp, ovvio). Vorrei farvi notare un altro passaggio , per la precisione quando invita ad accettare il momento con più eleganza perchè il digiuno sarà passeggero. Non notate il collegamento con le frasi di galliani di giorni fa sui 'cicli' delle squadre??? Son arrivato alla conclusione che berlusconi abbia deciso di continuare. Con l'italmilan o con qualsiasi altra genialata. E con galliani. Per me è finita. Definitivamente.



Ferrero non mi sembra interessato al calcio


----------



## ps18ps (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...



Insomma tutti sono concordi nel dire che Berlusconi stia cercando di uscirne bene e che la trattativa va avanti. Speriamo


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ferrero non mi sembra interessato al calcio



Mi pare di aver sentito che tempo fa avesse manifestato interesse, ti parlo di quattro anni fa almeno. Era comunque solo un esempio, il discorso potrebbe valere per squinzi. Il milan oggi è davvero tecnicamente fallito come azienda, la richiesta economica del presidente è fuori mercato e taglia fuori ogni imprenditore italiano. In italia nessuno può pagare la cifra che berlusconi chiede. Come ho già scritto in un altro spazio, equivale ad andare in pescheria ed affermare che possibilmente si preferirebbe della carne?!!!


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...


Importanti le parole della gazzetta che sono gli unici in contatto con Galatioto. Se la trattativa cade saranno i primi a saperlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2016)

E sulla valutazione 'tecnica' ci vorrebbe una censura. Il milan che gioca meglio rispetto prima e che perde per sfortuna e per gli arbitraggi??? Vergognoso. Vero che brocchi sta tentando di proporre qualcosa, lo riconosco. La squadra occupa il campo diversamente e cerca di creare. Il presidente però dimentica dimentica un elemento fondamentale : anche miha ci provò agli inizi ma la coperta è troppo corta, per proporre questo tipo di gioco ci si espone troppo agli attacchi avversari e la difesa subisce e soffre. Il serbo aveva trovato un equilibrio in quel scolastico 4-4-2. Ma berlusconi di calcio capisce nulla. Ultima considerazione : se sinisa era da sollevare perchè il suo gioco è stato il peggiore della sua gestione, inzaghi allora era da deportare??? Quello si che è stato un gioco indecoroso : tutti bassi al limite della nostra area e che dio e menez ce la mandino buona.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (7 Maggio 2016)

Dopo aver visto il video le uniche conclusioni che se ne possono trarre sono:

1) Berlusconi non ha mai davvero provato a vendere il Milan.

2) Da ragazzo ha fatto un provino con l'Inter.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Maggio 2016)

Buongiorno compagni, tutti vittime del megalomane, vorrei dire la mia; secondo me questo video ci da molte speranze visto che la sua intenzione è quella di vendere, si è sforzato a dire che preferirebbe un Italiano solo per una questione politica, ma onestamente se non puo' permetterselo lui il milan in Italia non vedo chi possa prenderselo, sarebbe stato un problema se avesse detto NON VENDO allora si ci sarebbe stato da rassegnarsi....teniamo duro e insultiamolo su facebook piu ke possiamo, magari non vedendosi insultato potrebbe cambiare idea


----------



## Il Genio (7 Maggio 2016)

Ha sparato l'ultima cartuccia
Della serie "io non c'entro hanno fatto tutto loro"


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ha sparato l'ultima cartuccia
> Della serie "io non c'entro hanno fatto tutto loro"



Si esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...



Si okay firma a prossima settimana.. ma basta smettessero di dare date a casaccio. Ed sto incontro ad Arcore. A borse chiuse immagino cit


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

Stanno trattando ragazzi calma e sangue freddo,finchè galatioto non annuncia che si ritirano tutto è ancora in atto..quella di ieri è stata una sparata malriuscita di berlusconi...la prova lampante che ha seri problemi con un ego che lo sta triturando.


----------



## folletto (7 Maggio 2016)

Questo qua è più allo sbando del "suo" Milan. Difficile fare previsioni su come finirà sta storia della cessione, credo che si possa solo pregare sperando di non essere prossimi alla fine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In questi giorni, chiunque conosca Silvio si è posto quasi istintivamente due domande: venderà? e soprattutto, cosa più importante del vendere il Milan, come venderà a livello di immagine questa eventualità che fa a pugni con la sua storia di conquistatore e non di dominato? La risposta è come sempre sorprendente, paradossale, tipicamente berlusconiana: negare l'evidenza della realtà che sta accadendo, come se egli inconsapevolmente la subisse, e non invece la determinasse in ogni suo passo. Con un occhio ai sondaggi: puoi vendere Pirelli e Prada allo straniero, e le vedove del made in Italy si inchinano alla ragione economica, ma vendergli il Milan no, è un'offesa alla memoria dei padri, alla storia individuale e collettiva di ognuno di noi, una resa del nostro sapere in una materia, il calcio, in cui riteniamo, a torto o a ragione, di essere i maestri infallibili. E quindi, vai con i comunicati su Facebook, i video, le messaggiate a reti unificate, l'alzabandiera dell'orgoglio nazionalista e rossonero, la rivendicazione di un progetto autarchico. Ma: negli ultimi due anni Silvio, che dice ora di voler vendere il Milan (tant’è che ci sta provando da un anno), e non più di costruirci sopra un progetto di squadra giovane ed italiana, ha trattato esclusivamente con soggetti di nazionalità estera, che certamente sapeva essere tali; Fininvest, nella individuazione di un partner per l'eventuale dismissione, ha ingaggiato uno degli agenti principe del mercato nordamericano, Galatioto, con inesistente esperienza della serie A e di potenziali acquirenti sul mercato italiano ed europeo: non il consulente ideale, per capirsi, intorno a cui legare una cordata di imprenditori della Bergamasca; l'identità parzialmente svelata dei componenti del consorzio cinese non è mai stata smentita da Fininvest. Berlusconi sa benissimo che sta trattando con soggetti stranieri di grandi capacità finanziarie, ma percepisce, non a torto, che ciò viene valutato positivamente dalla pubblica opinione non perché questo esprima un valore in sé, ma semplicemente perché costituisce il tramite necessario, ma non necessariamente preferibile, per restituire il Milan alla competitività cui era abituato. Il capobastone politico asseconda dunque questa impostazione con l'atteggiamento esposto di chi, obtorto collo, intende sì cedere il Milan, ma vorrebbe farlo in favore di un soggetto domestico, la cui acclarata inesistenza, certo a lui non imputabile, lo costringerebbe infine a valutare altre soluzioni. Il solito modo, obliquo, ammiccante ed allusivo di placare i morsi dello stomaco e di fugare i rimorsi dello spirito. Molto berlusconiano, egocentrico, autoreferenziale, indulgente con le proprie debolezze, e soprattutto schiettamente politico. Detto questo, i fatti, cioè le trattative per vendere il Milan, si cancellano in altro modo: si chiama la controparte, si esprime rincrescimento per tutto quanto di vano è stato fatto, e si decide di interrompere per sempre il dialogo negoziale. Facilissimo, due-tre telefonate, a cercare infine l’abbraccio dei pochi laudatores come se un domani non ci fosse. Detto questo, può accadere? E Berlusconi lo può davvero volere, se fino a qualche ora prima ha vigilato costantemente sulla prosecuzione della trattativa? Dubbi, nel solito giro di chiacchere.


Noi sottovalutiamo un punto: la cessione al "cinese" è vista negativamente da molte più persone di quanto possiamo immaginare.
Berlusconi è intervenuto per scongiurare questa eventualità, per rassicurare quelli spaventati dalla possibilità di cedere al "cinese", perché evidentemente questa preoccupazione potrebbe tirargli via, in vista delle elezioni, qualche punticino percentuale.
Ma come, sta vendendo ai cinesi e fa un videomessaggio per negarlo? Certo, secondo il perfetto stile berlusconiano: negare sempre e comunque la realtà dei fatti ed affermarne l'esatto contrario.
D'altronde cosa ci aspettavamo, che Berlusconi facesse un video rammaricandosi della sua attuale incapacità di riportare il Milan grande e quindi della necessità di vendere, per giunta al "cinese comunista"? 
Inverosimile una resa pubblica da parte di Berlusconi. Viceversa molto più probabile capovolgere la realtà con un contorno di megalomania, egocentrismo ed autoreferenzialità(perché la farsa della foto fake di lui ad un provino giovanile col Milan?), con l'impellente necessità di apparire come in totale controllo del suo destino e delle circostanze che lo stanno portando alla cessione, perché non dimentichiamo che in tutta questa pantomima ha dovuto, per forza di cose, ammettere il tentativo di cedere il Milan da almeno un anno.
Insomma, Berlusconi ha fondato tutta la sua carriera politica e imprenditoriale su un immagine machista e magalomane di sé: davvero vi aspettavate che facesse un videomessaggio con tono dimesso e bandiera bianca per dire che non è più capace ed è costretto a vendere? Berlusconi, secondo i suoi progetti, sarà sempre l'eroe, il profeta e il salvatore della patria, anche adesso che è un uomo finito in tutti i campi dove è riuscito ad avere successo.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

Il teatro si ripete ed è scontato come non mai. 
Storie viste e riviste, trite e ritrite in campagna elettorale da kakà ibra thiago ecc ecc..
Ormai si è capito il suo modus operandi. Questa volta addirittura pur di salvare la sua immagine politica è arrivato anche quasi a far saltare una trattativa che va avanti da mesi....è disperato e sta sparando le sue ultime cartucce.

Maggio è il suo mese...proprio come Napoleone.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...



Temo che la chiave di lettura più realistica sia quella della GdS, in particolare questa parte:


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest.*


----------



## DEJAN75 (7 Maggio 2016)

La butto li....

qualche giornalista settimana scorsa aveva parlato di una cordata italiana Ferrero-altrosoggetto (non ricordo il nome) che si era defilata... Salvini 10 gg fa.. parlava anche lui di Ferrero... ieri le dichiarazioni di Silvio...

Non e' Berlusconi ritardi a firmare quest'esclusiva perche' ha ancora qualcosa in piedi con un gruppo italiano ? il filmato di ieri e' un messaggio a farli "muovere" ?? 

Tutti siamo straconvinti dei cinesi... ma se ci fosse una trattativa parallela con un gruppo italiano di cui nessuno sa nulla ?


----------



## Fabius.85 (7 Maggio 2016)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> La butto li....
> 
> qualche giornalista settimana scorsa aveva parlato di una cordata italiana Ferrero-altrosoggetto (non ricordo il nome) che si era defilata... Salvini 10 gg fa.. parlava anche lui di Ferrero... ieri le dichiarazioni di Silvio...
> 
> ...



A Ferrero del calcio non gliene po importare di meno. Penso che quella degli italiani sia una burla bella e buona.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *A chi mi dice che devo vendere, rispondo: ci sto provando da un anno. Ma vorrei lasciare il Milan in buone mani. In mani che gli garantissero un futuro da protagonista. E possibilmente, in mani italiane. A questo fine, qualsiasi suggerimento è il benvenuto.*



Se è per questo su gazzetta online vengono fatte* ipotesi* di 5 possibili acquirenti tutti italiani: a partire dalla Ferrero. passando per Luxottica e Menarini ( farmaceutica ) ecc; ma chi glielo fa fare a questi di imbegarsi in un impresa a perdere senza bagliori di rientro dagli investimenti, per giunta in un mercato saturo? E' vero che Silvio ha* investito* un miliardo dalla sua entrata in campo, ma se non avesse avuto la visibilità che il calcio ( e le sue televisioni ) garantisce, non se sarebbe filato nessuno. Sappiamo invece che il mercato asiatico è tutto da sfruttare per investitori che, speriamo, possano fare il bene del Milan, quindi attendiamo con fiducia e speranza i re del sol levante.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> A Ferrero del calcio non gliene po importare di meno. Penso che quella degli italiani sia una burla bella e buona.



Anche perchè ferrero, quello tifoso milanista,è morto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Maggio 2016)

Quel video è quella foto mostrata, rappresentano il Berlusconi politico (di sempre) e il Berlusconi (presidente) degli ultimi 5 anni: un nobile caduto che non sa più dove attaccarsi per avere credibilità. 
Per come la vedo io la trattativa con i cinesi è ormai alle fasi finali ed è così credibile che lui non ha nessun'arma per contrastarla se non la ridicola storiella de Milan agli italiani. Per me ormai la vendita è cosa fatta


----------



## Fabius.85 (7 Maggio 2016)

Infatti


----------



## Fabius.85 (7 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Anche perchè ferrero, quello tifoso milanista,è morto l'anno scorso.



Infatti


----------



## cremone (7 Maggio 2016)

Anche secondo me quella frase sugli italiani è una boutade e nient'altro


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

A me pare tutto abbastanza chiaro.Quell'uomo ha grossi problemi.
Ha 80 anni e un ego smisurato pompato dai media che lo porta a voler sorprendere sempre e a sentirsi uno stratega della comunicazione.In realtà quel video è deleterio sotto tutti i punti di vista,probabilmente lo ha fatto anche ad insaputa dei figli.L'unica sua funzione probabilmente è quella di tenersi qualche elettore orgoglioso del made in Italy,ma per farlo sta rischiando di far saltare una trattativa che dura da mesi.... poteva starsene zitto e faceva meno danni....ma la malattia del protagonismo è schiavizzante.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...




.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2016)

Era lui stesso da un anno a parlare dei grandi mercati asiatici e come fosse indispensabile trovari aiuti finanziari da partnership commerciali con questi colossi.
Ora improvvisamente non vanno più bene e servono gli italiani?

Demenza senile, nulla di più.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2016)

Non intervengo spesso, ma leggo praticamente tutto.

Ma fatemi una cortesia, decidetevi, o Berlusconi è malato nel cervello, demenza senile ecc... oppure smettetela di star li a guardare quanta pausa fa fra una parola e l' altra, dove accentua un termine, cosa dice analizzando ogni parola ecc...

Se è in stato di demenza senile lo è sempre, non solo quando ci fa comodo. no?

Ergo non crediamoci/fidiamoci o non crediamoci/non fidiamoci di quello che dice a nostro piacimento.


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2016)

Per me il video di ieri ha messo la parola fine a qualsiasi ipotesi di cessione aldilà di quello che raccontano i giornali.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Era lui stesso da un anno a parlare dei grandi mercati asiatici e come fosse indispensabile trovari aiuti finanziari da partnership commerciali con questi colossi.
> Ora improvvisamente non vanno più bene e servono gli italiani?
> 
> Demenza senile, nulla di più.


L'anno scorso era una farsa visto che i soldi erano i suoi che ritornavano..quest'anno è tutto vero e in campagna elettorale deve allontanare le voci cinesi il più possibile.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2016)

No, ma sentite il servizio di studio sport, sentitelo


----------



## Butcher (7 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> No, ma sentite il servizio di studio sport, sentitelo



Che dice?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Maggio 2016)

Lo dicevo io che vi fate solo del male a seguire per filo e per segno la trattativa.

È un video messaggio delirante che sembra uscito da una puntata degli Sgommati :


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











, con lui che esibisce con orgoglio un fotomontaggio che lo ritrae mentre fa il cosplay di De Sciglio.

Ma poi, avete visto la sua pagina Facebook? Il 23 aprile ha pubblicato un post in cui sosteneva Bertolaso, dopo 5 giorni ha cambiato idea e ha dato il suo endorsement a Marchini.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2016)

Come dico da mesi, conosco la bestia ecco perchè non mi sono mai illuso, sono tranquillissimo.


----------



## ilyanor (7 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi non scrivo mai, ma vi seguo spessissimo.. Ma voi davvero credevate in questa trattativa? MA non capite che sono esclusivamente menate dei giornalisti (giornalai) per vendere?? 
Ascoltate un povero fesso, se Berlusconi avesse trovato un acquirente avrebbe ceduto la squadra almeno dal 2010..


----------



## Casnop (7 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi sottovalutiamo un punto: la cessione al "cinese" è vista negativamente da molte più persone di quanto possiamo immaginare.
> Berlusconi è intervenuto per scongiurare questa eventualità, per rassicurare quelli spaventati dalla possibilità di cedere al "cinese", perché evidentemente questa preoccupazione potrebbe tirargli via, in vista delle elezioni, qualche punticino percentuale.
> Ma come, sta vendendo ai cinesi e fa un videomessaggio per negarlo? Certo, secondo il perfetto stile berlusconiano: negare sempre e comunque la realtà dei fatti ed affermarne l'esatto contrario.
> D'altronde cosa ci aspettavamo, che Berlusconi facesse un video rammaricandosi della sua attuale incapacità di riportare il Milan grande e quindi della necessità di vendere, per giunta al "cinese comunista"?
> ...



Chi lo conosce benissimo sa che questo passaggio se lo sarebbe concesso: per non apparire quello che e' costretto a cedere. Lo ha fatto, bene, ma ora si passa avanti. E Sal Galatioto farebbe bene a farsi affiancare da un berlusconologo. Consulenza che vale una fortuna, anzi senza prezzo. Avanti, avanti, avanti.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che dice?



Incensamento del grande presidente, "altro che cordate cinesi", ecc...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2016)

ilyanor ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non scrivo mai, ma vi seguo spessissimo.. Ma voi davvero credevate in questa trattativa? MA non capite che sono esclusivamente menate dei giornalisti (giornalai) per vendere??
> Ascoltate un povero fesso, se Berlusconi avesse trovato un acquirente avrebbe ceduto la squadra almeno dal 2010..



Mi sa che hai ragione


----------



## malos (7 Maggio 2016)

Aveva ragione Veronica Lario annoni fa quando divorziò. "Silvio è un uomo malato". Ed è peggiorato sensibilmente. Quindi non si sa cosa può fare o non fare. Ormai è un treno impazzito, inutile fare supposizioni, anche i figli non possono niente visto che non hanno voce in capitolo, poi ci sono quelli che ci marciano sopra come il geometra, per quello che ci riguarda, e il quadro è completo.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Maggio 2016)

Ripropongo il post di ieri: 


> -"Noi ritieniamo Kakà* un giocatore simbolo* ed auspichiamo che Kakà concluda la sua carriera col Milan" (Il giocatore verrà venduto STRANAMENTE 24 ore dopo la chiusura dei seggi delle *elezioni Europee*)
> 
> - " I tifosi del milan possono dormire sonni tranquilli (riferendosi a Thiago) mentre per l'altro (Ibra) riteniamo che sia la punta più forte al mondo e quindi rimane anche lui".Frase detta a Sportitalia,poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire.
> 
> ...


Parole di un uomo che ha detto la verità,soltanto la verità e nient'altro che la verità in questi ultimi trent'anni.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Furio Fedele): malgrado il video di ieri sera, da ambienti vicini alla Fininvest, si puntualizza che sotto traccia si continua a lavorare anche e soprattutto sul fronte straniero.
> 
> GdS (Pasotto): "Preferibilmente in mani italiane". Questa frase, pur non volendo interpretarla come una chiusura totale nei confronti della cordata cinese, fa nascere una serie di interrogativi. Ci sono eventuali acquirenti italiani in grado di pagare circa 700/800 milioni per il Milan? Ci può addirittura essere qualche trattativa segreta e già avanzata? Quanto saranno infastiditi gli investitori cinesi dopo queste frasi di Berlusconi? A quest’ultima domanda si può rispondere subito: sono molto infastiditi, e infastiditi è un eufemismo. Da fonti vicine alla Galatioto Sports Partner, ovvero l’advisor del consorzio cinese, filtra grande sorpresa e una certa frustrazione per le parole di Berlusconi e per come sta venendo gestita la trattativa. In pratica la controparte non riesce a capire a che gioco voglia giocare il presidente rossonero, nell’ambito di quello che da sponda cino-americana viene considerato un piano economico molto solido, con acquirenti altrettanto solidi e soprattutto noti a Fininvest. Anche perché – fanno notare – Sal Galatioto, che in carriera ha curato tantissime cessioni/acquisizioni di alto livello, non rischierebbe la reputazione affiancando investitori poco solidi.
> Tutto questo non significa comunque che la trattativa sia saltata per aria. Almeno, non ancora.
> ...



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2016)

Io dico la mia, potrebbe anche essere come dicono alcuni che è solo pura propaganda magari ad alzare il prezzo o quant'altro.. Ma io, a parte i sogni fantasiosi, guarderei anche in faccia un pochettino la realtà.. Ok, la trattativa è puramente serrata e non trapela o si sa niente, ma dai parlando seriamente avete mai visto una trattativa così chiusa senza che veramente uscisse mezza parola o qualcosa al di fuori? Secondo voi è veramente possibile firmare contratti pur esclusive senza vincoli o altre cose così? Nel buio più assoluto? E poi Berlusconi che se ne esce con la frase "sto provando a vendere la società da più di 1 anno", come? Non eri tu disposto a vendere solo una minoranza scusa ? C'è chi giustamente dice "senza smentite di galatioto o altro la trattativa rimane viva", e se invece c'è stato una bozza di accordo che stava filtrando al di fuori? Come disse campopiano ed altri ? Ed invece , ora, è tutto morto lì? Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.. Le giornate passano e qui fantastichiamo soltanto, perché mentre noi sognamo le altre squadre di soffiano pure quei 2 giocatori che eravamo vicini a prendere.. Villenha non era nostro? Ora va all'Inter, witsel non era nostro? Ora lo danno alla Roma, kovavic? Ora lo vuole anche la Juve e sappiamo che se realmente lo vorrà la Juve come finirà.. Sarò scettico a livelli smisurati ma secondo me ci aspetterà un altro anno da inferno se non di più..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2016)

Non sappiamo ancora niente, quindi rimango ottimista.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Maggio 2016)

Secondo il mio modesto parere Berlusconi venderà; semplicemente perché non ha altre possibilità; a lui non converrà MAI tenere in queste condizioni e in questa situazione il milan; lo ha fatto finché ha potuto ed ecco che siamo arrivati ad oggi, l'oltre non c'è; se l'offerta e la trattativa esiste davvero aldila di oggi o domani e varie congetture che leggo la vendita ci sarà, non ci sono altre possibilità


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Un'intervista al direttore di Sporteconomy (agenzia di stampa) su calciomercato.com. Passa in rassegna gli italiani più ricchi (da Ferrero a Del Vecchio, Armani, Barilla, da cui si conclude che non c'è spazio reale). Sostiene che i cinesi sono sempre in pole position . Niente di nuovo, insomma, ma mi sembra un'analisi onesta dello stato dell'arte.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Maggio 2016)

Ma.... Io la butto là.... 

Il video di ieri potrebbe essere un appello a questi ricconi italiani di entrare a far parte della minoranza o della maggioranza del Milan.

Il buon Silvio potrebbe con il suo patrimonio Personale svincolare il Milan da Fininvest solo con l aiuto monetario di altri imprenditori. 
Da qui la richiesta di aiuto del suo video. 
Se nessuno lo ascolterà sarà costretto da Fininvest alla vendita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma.... Io la butto là....
> 
> Il video di ieri potrebbe essere un appello a questi ricconi italiani di entrare a far parte della minoranza o della maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> ...



Ascolta , lo svincolare un bene di fininvest con soldi personali è un'operazione che non esiste .


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Facebook ha parlato di Brocchi e soprattutto della cessione del Milan:
> 
> "Ho il Milan nel cuore e soffro quando va male. Forse un po' più di voi, visto che per renderlo grande ho dovuto investire più di un miliardo di euro. Solo quest'anno 152 milioni. Eppure converrete con me che non abbiamo mai visto il Milan giocare così male come quest'anno. Per questa ragione ho cambiato allenatore, con l'obiettivo di arrivare alla finale con la Juve con più speranza. E infatti nel gioco qualche miglioramento si è visto.
> Avevamo in casa Brocchi e gli ho chiesto un atto di coraggio, e mi ha detto di sì. E' una persona seria e conosce lo stile Milan. Ma ha avuto pochissimo tempo per intervenire sui giocatori, e poi siamo stati sfortunatissimi nelle partite. Lasciamo quindi lavorare Brocchi in serenità fino al 21 Maggio, poi ragioneremo sul da farsi.
> ...



Manca veramente poco ragazzi.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> ma dai parlando seriamente avete mai visto una trattativa così chiusa senza che veramente uscisse mezza parola o qualcosa al di fuori? Secondo voi è veramente possibile firmare contratti pur esclusive senza vincoli o altre cose così? Nel buio più assoluto?


Nel caso Vivendi-Mediaset é stato così.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

Veramente sono uscite le parole di galatioto...ma fa stesso..fa comodo snobbarle e continuare col disfattismo..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Nel caso Vivendi-Mediaset é stato così.


E certo perché paragoniamo in Italia che sappiamo come funzionano le cose con uno scoop su una vendita di una squadra come il Milan alla trattativa Mediaset vivendi..i giornalisti e quant'altro preferiscono fare i ponti d'oro per avere notizie su Mediaset piuttosto che sul calcio che in Italia ne va del 90% di ogni cosa, figurarsi su una squadra come il Milan.. Vabbè comunque idee personali


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Veramente sono uscite le parole di galatioto...ma fa stesso..fa comodo snobbarle e continuare col disfattismo..



Per un attimo ho letto male é pensavo fossero uscite le parole di Galatioto che poneva fine all'affare,mi é venuto un infarto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Veramente sono uscite le parole di galatioto...ma fa stesso..fa comodo snobbarle e continuare col disfattismo..


Infatti se hai letto il messaggio bene, ho scritto chiaro e tondo "quando stavano venendo fuori notizie qualche giorno fa, forse si era vicino a qualche bozza di accordo", ma poi come sempre Berlusconi ha avuto i suoi momenti no dovuti alla demenza senile ed ha chiuso baracca e burattini.. Io personalmente do le colpe di aver arenato anche questa cosa completamente alla pazzia mentale di Berlusconi.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Infatti se hai letto il messaggio o scritto chiaro e tondo "quando stavano venendo fuori notizie qualche giorno fa, forse si era vicino a qualche bozza di accordo", ma poi come sempre Berlusconi ha avuto i suoi momenti no dovuti alla demenza senile ed ha chiuso baracca e burattini.. Io personalmente do le colpe di aver arenato anche questa cosa completamente alla pazzia mentale di Berlusconi.


Quindi tu hai già capito che è finito tutto...buon per te...
io aspetto che parli galatioto prima di farmi paranoie.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E certo perché paragoniamo in Italia che sappiamo come funzionano le cose con uno scoop su una vendita di una squadra come il Milan alla trattativa Mediaset vivendi..i giornalisti e quant'altro preferiscono fare i ponti d'oro per avere notizie su Mediaset piuttosto che sul calcio che in Italia ne va del 90% di ogni cosa, figurarsi su una squadra come il Milan.. Vabbè comunque idee personali


Possono fare tutti i ponti che vogliono ma tanto le notizie non escono fuori lo stesso e quest'ultimo mese apparte Galatioto e Campopiano nessuno ha azzeccato e continuerà a non indovinare niente su questa trattativa.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2016)

quindi ormai si propende per il fatto che se ci sarà una prossima firma sarà quella per il preliminare vincolante? perchè se fosse quella per l'esclusiva anche arrivasse in settimana ci sarebbe poi il mese di riflessione e quindi si arriverrebbe a metà giugno ancora lontani dalla "meta"...insomma possibile che sta cessione arrivi dopo il raduno di luglio???

sperando che il problema si ponga perche se resta silvio allora sono ragionamenti inutili ovviamente..


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi ormai si propende per il fatto che se ci sarà una prossima firma sarà quella per il preliminare vincolante? perchè se fosse quella per l'esclusiva anche arrivasse in settimana ci sarebbe poi il mese di riflessione e quindi si arriverrebbe a metà giugno ancora lontani dalla "meta"...insomma possibile che sta cessione arrivi dopo il raduno di luglio???
> 
> sperando che il problema si ponga perche se resta silvio allora sono ragionamenti inutili ovviamente..



Sono mesi che trattano...sicuramente la prossima firma sarà un preliminare.SICURAMENTE.


----------



## kollaps (7 Maggio 2016)

Qual'è stata l'ultima vera "notizia" di Campopiano? Quella su Jack Ma.
Negli ultimi giorni, dove ognuno ha raccontato la sua versione della vicenda (ovviamente inventata), si è più parlato di Jack Ma? Forse un accenno, ma non ho più letto titoloni su di lui, su Alibaba...niente di tutto ciò.
Se 1+1 fa 2...ed a casa mia lo fa...traete le vostre conclusioni.

In questo scenario, nel momento clou, dove tutto sembrava portare alla firma di un'esclusiva (i giornalisti non sanno più che pesci pigliare  chiedete a Campopiano l'ora dell'incontro ad Arcore, grazie) esce un comunicato direttamente di Berlusconi in cui, in mezzo a tanta retorica e populismo, ammette di voler cedere la maggioranza. Però NON ai cinesi eh, sia mai.

La mia versione è questa: per volontà loro, o per una fuga di informazioni, sono uscite delle notizie che hanno fatto storcere il naso a molti soggetti inclusi nella trattativa (vedi Jack Ma e Berlusconi) e sono stati messi tutti a tacere.
Sono sicuro che la cessione sia già avvenuta, ma prima di renderla pubblica si doveva rispettare un vincolo: la fine delle elezioni e la segretezza più totale sui nomi degli investitori.
Qualcuno ha parlato ed è servito un comunicato ufficiale per rimettere tutti al loro posto 
A chi dice di conoscere Berlusconi e la sua testardaggine nel non vendere, ricordo una cosa...ha sempre fatto il contrario di ciò che ha detto, in ogni ambito.

Staccate gli occhi dalle news dei vari cronisti alla ribalta perchè non sanno nulla...aspettiamo Giugno ed uscirà qualcosa di ufficiale, Galatioto ha fatto l'intervista nel momento stesso in cui la trattativa era già conclusa.
Ovviamente in buona fede, non si aspettava tutto questo "rumore" intorno alla notizia.


----------



## anakyn101 (7 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qual'è stata l'ultima vera "notizia" di Campopiano? Quella su Jack Ma.
> Negli ultimi giorni, dove ognuno ha raccontato la sua versione della vicenda (ovviamente inventata), si è più parlato di Jack Ma? Forse un accenno, ma non ho più letto titoloni su di lui, su Alibaba...niente di tutto ciò.
> Se 1+1 fa 2...ed a casa mia lo fa...traete le vostre conclusioni.
> 
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento fila. We shall see!


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qual'è stata l'ultima vera "notizia" di Campopiano? Quella su Jack Ma.
> Negli ultimi giorni, dove ognuno ha raccontato la sua versione della vicenda (ovviamente inventata), si è più parlato di Jack Ma? Forse un accenno, ma non ho più letto titoloni su di lui, su Alibaba...niente di tutto ciò.
> Se 1+1 fa 2...ed a casa mia lo fa...traete le vostre conclusioni.
> 
> ...



Concordo con le virgole e anche gli accenti...aggiungo che l'intervista di galatioto sia stata favorevolmente benvoluta e autorizzata da fininvest e il perchè lo sappiamo...e aggiungo che quando galatioto dice che sono a buon punto e parla di closing e di somiglianze con la trattaiva warriors dilungandosi parlando già che sarà un gran progetto...beh...in quei passaggi mi sale l'adrenalina


----------



## ps18ps (7 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me le possibilità sono due: o berlusconi ha deciso che non vende oppure sono già d'accordo su tutto e il video è uscito d'accordo con i cinesi per dare una versione di cessione sofferta e accontentare anche il suo elettorato. Io spero che sia quest'ultima soluzione.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Secondo me le possibilità sono due: o berlusconi ha deciso che non vende oppure sono già d'accordo su tutto e il video è uscito d'accordo con i cinesi per dare una versione di cessione sofferta e accontentare anche il suo elettorato. Io spero che sia quest'ultima soluzione.



Propendo per la seconda ipotesi perchè se avesse rinunciato alla cessione, galatioto avrebbe già parlato dato che è accerchiato da tutti i quotidiani italiani e non.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qual'è stata l'ultima vera "notizia" di Campopiano? Quella su Jack Ma.
> Negli ultimi giorni, dove ognuno ha raccontato la sua versione della vicenda (ovviamente inventata), si è più parlato di Jack Ma? Forse un accenno, ma non ho più letto titoloni su di lui, su Alibaba...niente di tutto ciò.
> Se 1+1 fa 2...ed a casa mia lo fa...traete le vostre conclusioni.
> 
> ...



secondo me non proprio così...Credo invece che Berlusconi abbia voluto sfruttare il Milan per campagna elettorale, per questo il preferibilmente italiani.


----------



## kollaps (7 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Secondo me le possibilità sono due: o berlusconi ha deciso che non vende oppure sono già d'accordo su tutto e il video è uscito d'accordo con i cinesi per dare una versione di cessione sofferta e accontentare anche il suo elettorato. Io spero che sia quest'ultima soluzione.



L'unica notizia "ufficiale" inerente all'andamento della trattativa è stata l'intervista di Galatioto. 
I rinvii di Berlusconi, i presunti cda per l'esclusiva, i ripensamenti di Barbara, ecc. sono esclusivamente costruzioni mentali che ci siamo fatti sulla base delle parole di Campopiano, che in un primo momento abbiamo creduto come possessore della verità... Perché in fondo, ad una cosa che non ti è chiara non credi finché qualcuno non offre delle basi per costruirti una convinzione. 
Il problema è che quelle basi erano infondate... O per lo meno, qualcosa di vero c'era (probabilmente mente evergrande, Jack ma), ma tutto il resto era farina del suo sacco. 

Berlusconi nel suo comunicato non ha detto nulla sui cinesi, non ha pubblicamente messo i la parola fine a nessuna trattativa, ha solo dato rassicurazioni ai suoi "elettori", protettendosi anticipatamente le spalle in vista di quello che succederà. Perché succederà. 
La stagione deve ancora finire, le elezioni devono ancora avvenire... C'è troppa carne al fuoco per parlare ora di cessione. C'è troppa gente importante inserita nella trattativa per poterne parlare ora. 
Aggiungo un particolare... Si parlava di cordata di 6 imprenditori e di un Silvio che voleva scoprirne l'identità... Dopo questo video pensate che qualcuno andrà ad indagare su questi cinesi? Non penso. Ed era questo il loro scopo: non vogliono uscire allo scoperto finché la cessione non sarà resa pubblica. 

Spesso ci fanno vedere una realtà diversa da come è, sta ad ognuno di noi leggere tra le righe per capire veramente cosa c'è dietro. 
Agli occhi di un principiante un discorso o del genere significa "non vendo il milan"... Ma agli occhi di un esperto che conosce il proprio pollo......


----------



## ps18ps (7 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Propendo per la seconda ipotesi perchè se avesse rinunciato alla cessione, galatioto avrebbe già parlato dato che è accerchiato da tutti i quotidiani italiani e non.



Si anch'io propendo per la seconda ipotesi ma non voglio illudermi


----------



## ps18ps (7 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> L'unica notizia "ufficiale" inerente all'andamento della trattativa è stata l'intervista di Galatioto.
> I rinvii di Berlusconi, i presunti cda per l'esclusiva, i ripensamenti di Barbara, ecc. sono esclusivamente costruzioni mentali che ci siamo fatti sulla base delle parole di Campopiano, che in un primo momento abbiamo creduto come possessore della verità... Perché in fondo, ad una cosa che non ti è chiara non credi finché qualcuno non offre delle basi per costruirti una convinzione.
> Il problema è che quelle basi erano infondate... O per lo meno, qualcosa di vero c'era (probabilmente mente evergrande, Jack ma), ma tutto il resto era farina del suo sacco.
> 
> ...



Si concordo su tutto. Dobbiamo solo tenere duro avere pazienza e aspettare notizie ufficiali e non correre dietro a tutte le notizie che escono


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Ogni volta che riguardo questo video mi sento imbarazzato ed offeso...
Imbarazzato di fronte a dichiarazioni che oltrepassano il delirio e all'immagine di un uomo decaduto nel fisico e nella testa, tenuto su con una mano di intonaco che non ce la fa più a coprire il declino (in faccia sembra ridotto tipo Micky Rourke in The Wrestler)
Offeso di fronte alle menzogne e alle prese in giro non più sopportabili dal tifoso rossonero..

Quando alza quella foto fake ridicola si è toccato il fondo di 10 anni di decadenza


----------

